# Gym Idiot Sightings 2007



## ponyboy (Jan 2, 2007)

First of the year...sigh...trying to work with clients tonight was a nightmare.  

#1) Guy moving from talking on his cell phone to trying to pick up a hot girl to typing in his blackberry to reading a NEWSPAPER at 6:30 AT NIGHT!?  He did 3 sets of bicep curls in 15 minutes that I saw.  

#2) People with no idea of space standing in front of every dumbbell rack. 

#3) The group of four douchebags doing cable crossovers for 25 minutes hogging the only double cable stack on that floor.  Can't imagine doing a workout with three other guys.  

Any additions?


----------



## goandykid (Jan 2, 2007)

I hate when people stand right in front of the rack, or at its ends. The DB rack in my gym is parallel w/ the room and long, so there's only two ways to get on the other side of it, around the top and around the back. People have this fascination w/ standing right in one of these exits, not sure what it is.


----------



## Stone (Jan 2, 2007)

This guy at my gym - loads up for squats with 250 kilos - paces around grunts a bit looks real pumped - then drops it to 200 kilos (without doing even 1 rep of 250) starts to squat with about 2 centimeters of range. Buy the way this is the same guy who left his bright pink underwear on the back of the door in the shower - he now has the nickname PINKY!!!


----------



## TheCurse (Jan 2, 2007)

just today i had to be kinda mean to a few idiot kids picking up their dumbells then not taking a step, doing curls right in front of the rack while blocking a good range of dumbells with their endless momentum dependant curl routine.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 2, 2007)

Peeps it's that same time of year ... same shit every year at the gym.  The wannabe's will clear out in a weak week or so after they fail miserably at their collective New Year's Resolution to look like Arnold by Feb.  It is sooooo fricken annoying though.  The lack of experience in the gym shows in the way these guys cut in or snatch your plates without asking if your done.


----------



## John Rambo (Jan 2, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!  Stories like these really make me glad to have a nice home gym in my cellar.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Peeps it's that same time of year ... same shit every year at the gym.  The wannabe's will clear out in a weak week or so after they fail miserably at their collective New Year's Resolution to look like Arnold by Feb.  It is sooooo fricken annoying though.  The lack of experience in the gym shows in the way these guys cut in or snatch your plates without asking if your done.



Exactly.My gym is a popular one, every January I have to put up w/ gym retardation until they give up in february. The gym ethics arent even complicated yet msot people still fuck up.


----------



## wilwn (Jan 2, 2007)

these two doing upright rows had way too much weight the bar.  by the way they were jerking the weight up, you'd think they were oly lifters.


----------



## Jaha (Jan 2, 2007)

If anyone lives in my area and sees me at the gym tomorrow....rest assure that someone will be talking about me in this thread.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 2, 2007)

Jaha said:


> If anyone lives in my area and sees me at the gym tomorrow....rest assure that someone will be talking about me in this thread.



I got a better idea.  Read the stickies, STICK TO YOUR GOALS, and still be right  here with us next year as we do what we do every year around this time ... piss and moan about the newbies.  Of course that would mean you'd have to deal with being a stronger, leaner, sexier you.  Sure eating an entire apple pie at bedtime would be a distant memory.  So would the free time that gets replaced with updating your diet and your workout routines by doing proper research ... when your not lifting or doing cardio that is.  Aaaaannd you should of course be prepared to handle the extra activities you'll finally get around to ... like looooooonger sex.

So whadya say there Jaha ...  ... can _you_ hang out for a year?  It'll change your life ...


----------



## Jaha (Jan 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I got a better idea.  Read the stickies, STICK TO YOUR GOALS, and still be right  here with us next year as we do what we do every year around this time ... piss and moan about the newbies.  Of course that would mean you'd have to deal with being a stronger, leaner, sexier you.  Sure eating an entire apple pie at bedtime would be a distant memory.  So would the free time that gets replaced with updating your diet and your workout routines by doing proper research ... when your not lifting or doing cardio that is.  Aaaaannd you should of course be prepared to handle the extra activities you'll finally get around to ... like looooooonger sex.
> 
> So whadya say there Jaha ...  ... can _you_ hang out for a year?  It'll change your life ...



That's the plan.  I'm still going to look like a retard though  .  

Oh, and I'm married so longer sex?  What would I want it to be longer for?


----------



## motiv8ed (Jan 2, 2007)

Jaha said:


> That's the plan.  I'm still going to look like a retard though  .
> 
> Oh, and I'm married so longer sex?  What would I want it to be longer for?



 

STick your wife on the eliptical for 45 mins a day and update her diet, throw out all the cakes and candies, cut back her allowance so she cant by mcdonnalds.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 2, 2007)

Jaha said:


> That's the plan.  I'm still going to look like a retard though  .
> 
> Oh, and I'm married so longer sex?  What would I want it to be longer for?



 ... like motiv8ed said get her in the game.


Welcome to IM Jaha ... hope to see you around for a long time.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 3, 2007)

Jaha said:


> That's the plan.  I'm still going to look like a retard though  .
> 
> Oh, and I'm married so longer sex?  What would I want it to be longer for?



Who said it had to be sex with your wife?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

John Rambo said:


> HAHAHAHA!  Stories like these really make me glad to have a nice home gym in my cellar.



Ditto.  It wasn't long ago that I was lifting at Ballys that I saw the most ridiculous people ever.  I lifted at one here in Philly and my god I'm so glad to be out of there.  The people were rude, loud and this 1 guy always wore a Dallas shirt.  What a dick.  It does get really crowded around this time of year.  You get the soccer Moms and a lot of young kids.  For some reason they like to lift in groups.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

Even my shithole of a gym gets these people. I started training earlier though so hopefully I can avoid most of them.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 3, 2007)

i'm gonna have to walk into bally's to see what retards started appearing there.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

Does Bally's even have barbells and dumb bells? I always thought it was a place were women go to do crunches and spin.


----------



## kcoleman (Jan 3, 2007)

I work out at home. I fell over sideways while doing dumbell bench. Heh.


----------



## mrmark (Jan 3, 2007)

we had the ol' 2 man bench today. one fat guy loaded up the bench with 3 plates each side, and whilst shouting he 'benched' for 4 reps... whilst his spotter helped him considerably on every rep. He got up and shouted 'yea!!'.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2007)

mrmark said:


> we had the ol' 2 man bench today. one fat guy loaded up the bench with 3 plates each side, and whilst shouting he 'benched' for 4 reps... whilst his spotter helped him considerably on every rep. He got up and shouted 'yea!!'.



Some people just make you want to install hidden electromagnets beneath the benches and 'accidentally' flip the switch at the 'wrong' moment.

Er... maybe that's just me...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 3, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Some people just make you want to install hidden electromagnets beneath the benches and 'accidentally' flip the switch at the 'wrong' moment.
> 
> Er... maybe that's just me...



 ... I could do that.

Or turn it on as they reach for the plates ...


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 3, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> First of the year...sigh...trying to work with clients tonight was a nightmare.
> 
> #1) Guy moving from talking on his cell phone to trying to pick up a hot girl to typing in his blackberry to reading a NEWSPAPER at 6:30 AT NIGHT!?  He did 3 sets of bicep curls in 15 minutes that I saw.
> 
> ...



How about the people that go from the bench press to the dumbell curl to the tricep machine - all in a matter of 2 minutes doing 1 set each looking lost and reading all the "how tos" on the machines (disclaimer - not that there's anything wrong with learning how to do an exercise correctly just in this given situation it makes me roll my eyes)

This time of year I just pull the baseball cap down further over my eyes and turn UP the Ipod


----------



## KarlW (Jan 3, 2007)

People doing hypers that extend way to far both ways and do them like they need to finish the set in 5 seconds. Doesn't bother me per se but I cringe when I see them thinking they're gonna rip the crap out of their back.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 3, 2007)

Overhead Triceps Extensions that look like this:

```
< 0 >
   |
   |
  / \
```

Sigh.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Does Bally's even have barbells and dumb bells? I always thought it was a place were women go to do crunches and spin.



LMAO...from their commercials, it's obvious they aren't trying to attract dedicated lifters but the average person who has a hard time going to a gym and keeping their commitment to keeping in shape. They used to play Ace of Base..oh geez


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 3, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> LMAO...from their commercials, it's obvious they aren't trying to attract dedicated lifters but the average person who has a hard time going to a gym and keeping their commitment to keeping in shape. They used to play Ace of Base..oh geez


Lol ... they just want your banking info to show up.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

what's even more interesting is their locations are very out of the way (at least in the Bay Area).


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2007)

How about the people that do a gazillion dips but only go down half way instead of parallel??  Makes me want to go over and push them down all the way


----------



## KarlW (Jan 3, 2007)

A new gym in my area has opened called "Beach House Fitness Studio" and I don't live anywhere near the beach. They have pictures of skinny guys and gals sitting on fitness balls on polished floorboards in an empty room looking way too happy with themselves.


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 3, 2007)

Today I saw these 2 assheads that weighed about 200 lbs collectively loading up the smith machine with a crapload of plates and doing 6" squats, using more back than legs. Im sure they will be bragging about it to their friends tomorrow.

I'm no expert, but do some reading before jumping into heavy lifts

There is a chiropractor right next door to the gym, I bet he makes a killing every January


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 3, 2007)

katt said:


> How about the people that do a gazillion dips but only go down half way instead of parallel?? Makes me want to go over and push them down all the way



Ugh. I feel you on that one.

Its the same with Chin ups aswell, they start with their arms at 90 degrees, jump off the floor, get their arms to 45 at best, then fall back down again.

If that constitutes a rep, im Ronnie fucking Coleman.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ugh. I feel you on that one.
> 
> Its the same with Chin ups aswell, they start with their arms at 90 degrees, jump off the floor, get their arms to 45 at best, then fall back down again.
> 
> If that constitutes a rep, im Ronnie fucking Coleman.



Most of my friends belong to that group. For just about every exercise I teach them, they don't want to do the full ROM. "Well that's too hard." What do you think the purpose of lifting is? I mean, they're my friends and everything, but give me a break. Surely there's a line somewhere.


----------



## lioness (Jan 3, 2007)

DANG!  I wish I would have seen this thread and taken my camera to work the last 2 days!  

1.)  Guy wears thongs (flip flops) to my spinning class!  He comes late...and doesn't even have SHOES!  

2.) These 3 women...beautiful...I mean beautiful...looked filthy rich...full thick make up...hair like they're going to their prom...come to my weight class.  We're doing barbell squats, sweating, muscle fatigue...  they chatted and giggled the entire time.  I thought it was a joke!  Then, I went to talk to them after class...to encourage them to add some weight...and re-explain what "muscle fatigue" is.  Little b*tch said..."I think this was a just a bit 'beginner' for us....we'll try something a little more difficult."  WHAT like more plastic surgery!  

(They had 3# weights)

This was yesterday... I saw them today...with their coffee and People magazine on the treadmills walking.  

GRRR


----------



## lioness (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh... There's a new CLEANING CREW!

5 pm...BUSY SUPER CROWDED...they are DUSTING around the guys doing chest presses!...DUSTING right above their head.  

What if the guy sneezed.

I thought...that man...(the size of a WALL) is gonna rip her arm out of socket soon.   

Would have been a great pic!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

lioness said:


> Oh... There's a new CLEANING CREW!
> 
> 5 pm...BUSY SUPER CROWDED...they are DUSTING around the guys doing chest presses!...DUSTING right above their head.
> 
> ...


 
Seriously? That's friggin hilarious!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

lioness said:


> Oh... There's a new CLEANING CREW!
> 
> 5 pm...BUSY SUPER CROWDED...they are DUSTING around the guys doing chest presses!...DUSTING right above their head.
> 
> ...



that happened all the time at my old gym..they would clean the equipment while people were actually using it. Why don't they just do it early in the morning or before closing when almost no one is there?


----------



## lioness (Jan 3, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> that happened all the time at my old gym..they would clean the equipment while people were actually using it. Why don't they just do it early in the morning or before closing when almost no one is there?



*EXACTLY!!!!  *

You'd think it was the CIA in there dusting the entire place down...at the busiest time of the day.

They got in front of one MONSTER dude while he was doing shoulder shrugs...and he couldn't rack the weight...   

I don't know how he didn't put that duster person through the mirror!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2007)

I train and workout at a training studio.  Thankfully I don't see such boneheadery (I'm copyrighting that).  I kinda miss the laughs from when I worked at Gold's Gym though, heh.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Most of my friends belong to that group. For just about every exercise I teach them, they don't want to do the full ROM. "Well that's too hard." What do you think the purpose of lifting is? I mean, they're my friends and everything, but give me a break. Surely there's a line somewhere.



I think the worst ones in this category are the ones who dont even do proper form or full ROM on curls.

CURLS for god's sake. For one thing, keep your elbows still, and second of all...GO RIGHT TO THE BOTTOM, AND RIGHT TO THE TOP.

This guy started at his arms being just outside 90 degrees out from his body, brought his elbows forward and tilted back a little, and brought the bar up a tad, but it wasnt even touching his chest/shoulders.

Quite possibly the most pathetic thing i have ever seen.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 4, 2007)

lioness said:


> DANG!  I wish I would have seen this thread and taken my camera to work the last 2 days!
> 
> 1.)  Guy wears thongs (flip flops) to my spinning class!  He comes late...and doesn't even have SHOES!
> 
> ...



That's a safety issue.  If I was teaching the class I would ask him to leave and get proper footwear before he comes back.  I have told people to stop talking in my class before and they get all huffy but who cares.  I actually had a guy pull out a cell phone once while riding and answer it - I didn't get a chance to tell him to turn it off before he left and I never saw him again.  No loss.  

Sometimes people deserve to get treated like children because they act like spoiled brats.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 4, 2007)

The 2 cleaning people at my gym would vacuum around 5:30PM in the weight room.  They were Chinese and were very unfriendly.  The guy would stare at me.  O yeah, he always wore these ugly brown shin high socks with TEVA sandals.  Ew.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> The 2 cleaning people at my gym would vacuum around 5:30PM in the weight room.  They were Chinese and were very unfriendly.  The guy would stare at me.  O yeah, he always wore these ugly brown shin high socks with TEVA sandals.  Ew.



Stop wearing your thong to lift in and he'll stop staring.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 4, 2007)

I always notice that when there is a really hot woman on a piece of cardio or in the stretching area that place gets really clean all of a sudden.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 4, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Exactly.My gym is a popular one, every January I have to put up w/ *gym retardation* until they give up in february. The gym ethics arent even complicated yet msot people still fuck up.


----------



## RB12 (Jan 4, 2007)

El Hefe said:


> Today I saw these 2 assheads that weighed about 200 lbs collectively loading up the smith machine with a crapload of plates and doing 6" squats, using more back than legs. Im sure they will be bragging about it to their friends tomorrow.



you mean that is not the way to do it   jk

i saw one guy dump the bar while benching, which made it especially funny bc he had just stolen the bench from the non-resolutionary lifter


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2007)

I saw a great one today.

This guy was sitting on a bench, hunched over so his back looked like a frigging boomerang, his spine was practically a pissing L shape with him looking at the floor, and he was SHRUGGING two dumbells in this position!!?!?!

I couldnt believe it!

It was painful to watch. Luckily, he left soon after.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Does Bally's even have barbells and dumb bells? I always thought it was a place were women go to do crunches and spin.



bally's is the first gym i ever joined about 6 or 7 years ago. its a shithole of a gym but i have the platinum membership (or w/e its called) and can go to any bally's anywhere in the world, plus i pay about $7/month to renew for the past 4 years. and actually the one by my house has a boxing ring, track, pool etc.

i mostly train at NYSC and we haven't gotten any resolutioners there yet, which is another reason i like that gym.

so back to my story. i need to do some conditioning work before i go eat at Peter Luger's for my friends' b-day, and my bro and his friend are on their way to bally's so i tag along. i do my cardio mostly in that bally's because i don't want to travel to do cardio lol. so my bro is squatting and i say i'll jump in with them and just do some circuit type stuff with 135 on the bar.

my first set was hang cleansx3-front squatsx5-jerks-back squatsx5-GM'sx3-bent over rowsx5-clean pullsx5 and finish with one clean to rack the bar. it was a pretty tough set and i kindda started breathing heavy and groaning a bit by the end. some guys comes over and goes "why are you doing that?" so i tell him that steady cardio is boring for me and i like doing my cardio like this. he completely ignores what i said and says "you won't get big doing that" i give him a weird look and don't answer, just turn around get a sip of water and watch my bro doing squats. i've been in this particular gym for 6-7 years now and have never seen this guy, and he's gonna come and start giving me advice? especially after i said i like doing cardio like this, not hypertrophy training or strength training, FUCKING CARDIO DIPSHIT!!

then after another two sets i stick around to watch my bro do GM's for a set before i head off to jog on the track and i hear this old guy telling this young kid (the kid was fairly cut, not big but he some muscle and was very cut) "If you wanna get big you gotta go on the juice, otherwise be happy with how you are now." i wanted to slap the shit out of the guy but kept my mouth closed and went to go finish my training session.

god i need an ipod.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow what morons, I hate that shit.

There was a guy who came up to me a few weeks ago when I was doing front squats olympic style and he this is what he did.

Walked up to after my set and said, "here look, do them the right way, hold them like this" Then he crossed his arms over it like the bb style. He proceed to say, "you'll blow your shoulder out the way you are doing it". I was just coming off being sick and was too tired to say anything but "that's not the way olympic lifters do it" Then he said something ridiculous like..."are you talking about the pull and snatch?" I didn't respond so he just repeated, "you'll blow your shoulder out". 

Mind you the guy was alot bigger than me but I still thought he was making dumb statements. I was only front squatting 185 at the time and I've gone up to 295 without the slightest bit of shoulder discomfort. Ugh, ignorance! Even if the lift goes awry you can just dump the weight, I don't even see how it would hurt the shoulder. Plus it is widely accepted that the clean position front squatting is more effiecent than crossing your arms.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

Dork of the day today ... shrugged his bb curls 3/4 of the way up and grunted while he squinched his face up and completed his ROM.  

I'm calling the 22nd as the magic day this year.  That will be three weeks for the wannabes to get the failure buzz on and get outta the way.  Next year we should post pics and have a contest for the best dork captured and posted.


----------



## lioness (Jan 4, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> That's a safety issue.  If I was teaching the class I would ask him to leave and get proper footwear before he comes back.  I have told people to stop talking in my class before and they get all huffy but who cares.  I actually had a guy pull out a cell phone once while riding and answer it - I didn't get a chance to tell him to turn it off before he left and I never saw him again.  No loss.
> 
> Sometimes people deserve to get treated like children because they act like spoiled brats.



Exactly!

I didn't let him stay... 

 I have people do the cell phone thing.  How can they even hear!?!?!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

Yanick said:


> "If you wanna get big you gotta go on the juice, otherwise be happy with how you are now."quote]
> Thay convo prolly continued after you moved on with "I know a guy ... ".


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 4, 2007)

I wasn't able to workout Jan 1-3 (work).  Why the fuck didn't someone remind me of the resolutioner HELL I was in for this evening?  I can wait until March when all the cockbite newbies have quit and I go back to just hating the usual group of assholes at my gym.  

Some shitcrotch newbie back into my bar while I was in mid-rep on the bench press today.  Frikkin faggot tits.

I saw a guy today do some shoulder press-type thing (it somewhat resembled a shoulder press), then he went and stretched his hammies, then did a set of 4 pushups..    And some fat chick was taking up two floor mats.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 4, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I saw a guy today do some *shoulder press-type thing (it somewhat resembled a shoulder press), *then he went and stretched his hammies, then did a set of 4 pushups..    And some fat chick was taking up two floor mats.



   That line right there made me picture how bad it was in my head!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, I got the to gym late tonight... I got there around 10:30-10:45 or so... I was finishing up my last exercise around 12 midnight, and I saw this 14-15 or so year old kid doing deadlifts where I had done them earlier.

He loaded the bar with 185lbs, and put a belt on... He used THE worst form I've seen someone use in person. He was doing a combination of a deadlift, calf-raise, bentover row, and bicep curl, and he never even locked one of the deadlifts out. He was rounding his back horribly as well. I almost felt like saying something, but I didn't. He'll have fun with future back problems.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 5, 2007)

Last night I was in the stretching area and it turned out to be v-sit day.  One guy came in, sat down and started doing them.  Then two more guys came in while the first guy was there and started doing them.  Then another.  And another.  I'm not kidding, the whole room looked like v-sit heaven.  My client and I were killing ourselves laughing because it looked like synchonized swimming at the olympics or something like that.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Ditto.  It wasn't long ago that I was lifting at Ballys that I saw the most ridiculous people ever.  I lifted at one here in Philly and my god I'm so glad to be out of there.  The people were rude, loud and this 1 guy always wore a Dallas shirt.  What a dick.  It does get really crowded around this time of year.  You get the soccer Moms and a lot of young kids.  For some reason they like to lift in groups.



Fuck Dallas. High 5.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I got a better idea.  Read the stickies, STICK TO YOUR GOALS, and still be right  here with us next year as we do what we do every year around this time ... piss and moan about the newbies.  Of course that would mean you'd have to deal with being a stronger, leaner, sexier you.  Sure eating an entire apple pie at bedtime would be a distant memory.  So would the free time that gets replaced with updating your diet and your workout routines by doing proper research ... when your not lifting or doing cardio that is.  Aaaaannd you should of course be prepared to handle the extra activities you'll finally get around to ... like looooooonger sex.
> 
> So whadya say there Jaha ...  ... can _you_ hang out for a year?  It'll change your life ...


----------



## dodgyone (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm training during my lunch break and this young guy comes into the gym wearing a tie, shirt, trousers and formal shoes. I thought he was just wanting to look around (didn't have a gym bag or anything) but to my surprise he was a member already. He took his tie and shirt off so that he was topless and proceeded to run on the treadmill. After 20 minutes he gets off, puts his shirt and tie back on and leaves the gym. WTF???????


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 5, 2007)

Running in those formal shoes are going to kill his ankles.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay, today at the gym I kept seeing things that I knew were going to bring me back to this thread.

The tall guy in the short shorts and high socks that read his paper, talked on the cell, did 10 mins of cardio, and left.

The PT who kept giving a lady long sets so he could chat on his cell.

A guy who literally took a 10 minute break between bench sets on the smith, only going down about half way.

And then this guy that probably used about 7 towels during his work out, leaving one on each machine that he used, then go grab a new one. People kept waiting on his old machines b/c they thought people were using them after seeing the towel.



gkhdfgkjfshgkljdfgdf


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

lol, I just remembered on. I was getting wierd looks from this one skinny kid I had never seen before, it was like he was trying to stare me down or some shit. He was doing his swinging curls sets....then he rolled up his t-shirt sleeves. WTF, I have seen this a few times before too. Why is it these skinny shits are trying to show off their 11 inch arms. Do they honestly think they are impressing anyone? 

I'm not being a dick either, I used to be a skinny shit with 11 inch arms. I was not one to try to show off. I didn't want to be noticed. Ok maybe I did but not by my own accord.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, I just remembered on. I was getting wierd looks from this one skinny kid I had never seen before, it was like he was trying to stare me down or some shit. He was doing his swinging curls sets....then he rolled up his t-shirt sleeves. WTF, I have seen this a few times before too. Why is it these skinny shits are trying to show off their 11 inch arms. Do they honestly think they are impressing anyone?
> 
> I'm not being a dick either, I used to be a skinny shit with 11 inch arms. I was not one to try to show off. *I didn't want to be noticed.* Ok maybe I did but not by my own accord.



When I was a skinny kid I always wore long sleeves to cover my bread sticks.   Huge motivater in my late teens ...  and T-shirts were killer in my late teens when I finally started wearing them all the time.  Rolled up of course.

I'm with you on that one.  The attitude from the stick-boy gets old.  I just attribute it to fear and loathing, wishful thinking and intimidation.  I either ignore him or grimace with my face turned down ... my meanest looking angle ... till he look away.   Sometime he follows me to a machine and tries to do what I did ... stick-boy trying to do 180lb backarm pulldowns  

They wanna be you fufu but are not able to get it up yet ... so they just look on and try to fake it


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes I think he felt threatened somehow.  

I'd be happy to help him if he came up and asked for some advice after I was done lifting. I think alot of guys have a war mentality in the gym and want to lifter heavier than the guy next to him, constantly one-upping and worrying about the other guy. By one-upping I mean curling the 35's instead of the 30's!

Seems like the gym is where everyone's ego gets turned fullblast. Except for the serious lifters because they aren't there to prove themselves to anyone, just themselves.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

goandykid said:


> And then this guy that probably used about 7 towels during his work out, leaving one on each machine that he used, then go grab a new one. People kept waiting on his old machines b/c they thought people were using them after seeing the towel.


 
For the love of all that is good, please kill this guy.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> For the love of all that is good, please kill this guy.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh, I love the "towel reserver".  At peak times they will use four pieces of equipment and cover them with towels, then leave for ten minutes as if they are reserved.  Then when they finally come back and find you using the equipment they are like "didn't you see my towel?".  No, it was thrown in the corner where it belongs, you yutz.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 6, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Oh, I love the "towel reserver".  At peak times they will use four pieces of equipment and cover them with towels, then leave for ten minutes as if they are reserved.  Then when they finally come back and find you using the equipment they are like "didn't you see my towel?".  No, it was thrown in the corner where it belongs, you yutz.



That's awful, but not as bad as my guy. Just leaves them there, lazy bastard. People are standing there thinking theyr being used.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Oh, I love the "towel reserver".  At peak times they will use four pieces of equipment and cover them with towels, then leave for ten minutes as if they are reserved.  *Then when they finally come back and find you using the equipment they are like "didn't you see my towel?".  No, it was thrown in the corner where it belongs, you yutz.*



I never pay attention to the towel.  If I see somneone who is serious using equipment I yeild, if it's vacant I lift.  In a public gym to tie up equipment you're not using is not acceptable.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

Today there was this high school couple I'd never seen there before who were acting all lovey dovey and being smoochy. Get the fuck out of the gym if you are going to do that bullshit. I didn't see that kid lift one weight the entire time. 

When my workout was coming to an end a group of high school girls came in and hopped on the treadmills and would not stop giggling. Fucking fuck!

Then of course there were a couple dudes shooting the shit and "working chest" the entire time I was there.


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2007)

It's January!!!  You can tell,,, those darn new year resolutioners (is that really a word???) 

Don't worry - they will all be gone by Mid February if not sooner


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking and hoping sooner.


----------



## webcke 112 (Jan 8, 2007)

I was at the gym yesterday and this fat lady was trying to do leg extensions on the lying leg curl machine. Probably doesn't sound that funny but i swear i nearly pissed myself


----------



## milod (Jan 8, 2007)

webcke 112 said:


> I was at the gym yesterday and this fat lady was trying to do leg extensions on the lying leg curl machine. Probably doesn't sound that funny but i swear i nearly pissed myself



Maybe she was doing leg hyperextensions.


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 8, 2007)

couldn't even find a parking spot at the gym today, luckily most of the people use the cardio equipment

gotta love the 6 guys doing cable crossovers together, tied it up the whole time i was there


----------



## webcke 112 (Jan 8, 2007)

milod said:


> Maybe she was doing leg hyperextensions.



nah i doubt it as she clearly had no idea of what she was doing. She then went to the lat pull down and did a whole one set bringing the bar all the way down to her waist, then she left. Without a word of a lie she was in the gym for maybe 5 minutes at the max.


----------



## zl214 (Jan 8, 2007)

a girl bumped into me from behind when i was doing a heavy set of good morning, she also accused me of sticking out my butt too far when i was doing that exercise.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

zl214 said:


> a girl bumped into me from behind when i was doing a heavy set of good morning, she also accused me of sticking out my butt too far when i was doing that exercise.



hahaha, what a bitch.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah, I feel bad for people like these at times, I am grateful when I was younger that someone taught me correct form. I try to help, every once in awhile. Just yesterday I am in the gym doing my workout, keeping to myself listening to my iPod, when I see some kid doing bent over rows with a completely rounded back..flinging the weight around in every which direction, I tried offering a little advice such as, "straighten out your back", he completely ignored me and kept on. I hope the little shit was hurtin' today..haha.


----------



## big_fella_andy (Jan 10, 2007)

katt said:


> How about the people that do a gazillion dips but only go down half way instead of parallel??  Makes me want to go over and push them down all the way



quick tip, next tiem you see someone doing that. just stand with them, n say "oh, il spot you" 
when they procede to go down, just say to them "bit lower, bit lower, bit lower" n explain they have to go all the way. 

might seem a little forward at first, but its gotta be worth a laugh watching them.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

ccr_bballer33 said:


> yeah, I feel bad for people like these at times, I am grateful when I was younger that someone taught me correct form. I try to help, every once in awhile. Just yesterday I am in the gym doing my workout, keeping to myself listening to my iPod, when I see some kid doing bent over rows with a completely rounded back..flinging the weight around in every which direction, I tried offering a little advice such as, "straighten out your back", he completely ignored me and kept on. I hope the little shit was hurtin' today..haha.



I stopped doing that a while ago. I just mind myself and leave. If someone asks for help, sure I don't mind. However, even then people usually don't listen.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah, or is there is this guy gets me everytime..

For chest, he does just about every exercise known to man for chest and he'll stay for hours. I cannot help but wonder what kind of damage he is doing, I tried piping in on him once mentioning overtraining and taking rest days. He wasn't having any of that, he said thats for the weak. haha.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 10, 2007)

zl214 said:


> a girl bumped into me from behind when i was doing a heavy set of good morning, she also accused me of sticking out my butt too far when i was doing that exercise.


I get pissed at that kinda shit.  When I'm on a roll get the hell away and do your thing ... whatever that may be ... away from me.  I just wanna lift and go ... rude people get an ear full regardles of gender.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

Today there was a group of women talking and one was sitting on an incline bench sideways the almost the ENTIRE fucking time I was there. Then there was another woman laying sideways on a flat bench talking to some dude for a while.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 11, 2007)

I saw a fat, middle aged guy in the weight room yesterday sitting on a bench with copies of Cosmo and Marie Claire with him.     Thought it might have been ALBOB.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 11, 2007)

I swear to christ...

This afternoon, an overweight, naked old man was in the locker room bent over a walker and was BLOW DRYING HIS CROTCH.  

WHAT.  THE.  FUCK.


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I swear to christ...
> 
> This afternoon, an overweight, naked old man was in the locker room bent over a walker and was BLOW DRYING HIS CROTCH.
> 
> WHAT.  THE.  FUCK.



Are you freakin serious??????


----------



## goandykid (Jan 11, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I swear to christ...
> 
> This afternoon, an overweight, naked old man was in the locker room bent over a walker and was BLOW DRYING HIS CROTCH.
> 
> WHAT.  THE.  FUCK.



SAME!!!! Asian old guy, not fat, using the blowdryer inthe locker room! Standing up, legs spread, kind of mid crouch position, butt naked. WTF? I figured I'd be the only person here w/ a story like that.


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 11, 2007)

What is it with old men getting naked at the gym.  Us young guys dont strut around ass naked, If you are one of these guys and you are reading this CUT THE SHIT,  there is nothing wrong with wrapping a towel around yourself!!!

Do cock pushups on your own time!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 11, 2007)

goandykid said:


> SAME!!!! Asian old guy, not fat, using the blowdryer inthe locker room! Standing up, legs spread, kind of mid crouch position, butt naked. WTF? I figured I'd be the only person here w/ a story like that.


It's common for old fags to troll in the locker room.  I just speak to management "If I knew this was a place that condoned *those* people I'd not have joined" ...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

We all have the stories, but you've forgotten the true magic of the season.  Imagine how much our gym memberships would cost if not for these assclowns plunking down their cash for a one year deal and never showing up!  They are saving us a ton of money!

So, next time you see them, say thanks.  Just do it quick before they are gone for another 11 months...


----------



## lioness (Jan 11, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I swear to christ...
> 
> This afternoon, an overweight, naked old man was in the locker room bent over a walker and was BLOW DRYING HIS CROTCH.
> 
> WHAT.  THE.  FUCK.




 

The ladies locker room has a bunch of old ladies (65+) from the aqua class...walking around butt naked...then SITTING naked and wet on the benches in the locker room.  I will NEVER put anything I own on one of those benches!  

The only good thing is...everytime I walk through and see them...I go work my *ss off!  I never want to look like that.


----------



## lioness (Jan 11, 2007)

We've got a pretty good Drama Queen running around.

*Crying*, running to the restroom, coming back out...pacing the floor, crying again.  

On her good days...she goes around 'flippin' her hair about 10 times a minute...and cuddles up with the BF really close.  

Can you say, *"LOOK AT ME EVERYBODY!"* ?

That's not a 'new' sighting...it started in '06.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2007)

lioness said:


> We've got a pretty good Drama Queen running around.
> 
> *Crying*, running to the restroom, coming back out...pacing the floor, crying again.
> 
> ...



Why does she cry?


----------



## gsxrK3 (Jan 11, 2007)

There's only one idiot at my gym, and the bastard is there every time I go.
I work out at home.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sure this one popped up somewhere-the complete fucking disgusting slob who leaves a puddle of spit/sweat on his bench after leaving. I got really nasty one day and told this fucking lummox to clean his bench and I called a fucking slob. He looked at me and didnt know what to say. So, he cleaned it.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I'm sure this one popped up somewhere-the complete fucking disgusting slob who leaves a puddle of spit/sweat on his bench after leaving. I got really nasty one day and told this fucking lummox to clean his bench and I called a fucking slob. He looked at me and didnt know what to say. So, he cleaned it.



There is this one guy in my gym who will use the cables for like....5 minutes straight, just tugging on them going crazy, and sweat drips of his body and makes a huge puddle, he does nothing, just leaves it there, I've never seen so much sweat collect in one place.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 12, 2007)

El Hefe said:


> What is it with old men getting naked at the gym.  Us young guys dont strut around ass naked, If you are one of these guys and you are reading this CUT THE SHIT,  there is nothing wrong with wrapping a towel around yourself!!!
> 
> Do cock pushups on your own time!



I work out in at a "wellness center" which means lots of old men wandering around.  I once saw a naked old guy in the locker room scatching his cornhole...I mean, he was frikkin wrist deep.  That's not the kind of image that goes away quicky.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I work out in at a "wellness center" which means lots of old men wandering around.  I once saw a naked old guy in the locker room scatching his cornhole...I mean, he was frikkin wrist deep.  That's not the kind of image that goes away quicky.


And thanks for sharing...!

Gaaaaaa!  Do they make Visine for the mental eye?


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2007)

That's so discusting


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> There is this one guy in my gym who will use the cables for like....5 minutes straight, just tugging on them going crazy, and sweat drips of his body and makes a huge puddle, he does nothing, just leaves it there, I've never seen so much sweat collect in one place.


hit him over the head with a 45 lb plate.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2007)

katt said:


> That's so discusting


AGREED.


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2007)

A new sighting last night - some gal doing shrugs on the Forza Machine..

Not only was she rolling her shoulder's while doing them, the only things going up and down were her elbows and toes


----------



## big_fella_andy (Jan 12, 2007)

theys a machine in the gym i go to, not sure of its name exactly, but its like bench press, only your sat upright...

so you just push the bars straight ahead of you, so your arms are like a 90degree angle to your body.

anyways, at the base of it, theys a thing for your foot, so when your lifting heavyer weights, it helps you push the weight forward initially (because its set quite far back initially) 

anyways, seen two kids about 16, using it asif its a leg machine just sat there with their arms folded, pushing off with their legs. Fools!


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2007)

big_fella_andy said:


> theys a machine in the gym i go to, not sure of its name exactly, but its like bench press, only your sat upright...
> 
> so you just push the bars straight ahead of you, so your arms are like a 90degree angle to your body.
> 
> ...



I know exactly the machine you're talking about - that's hilarious!


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> For the love of all that is good, please kill this guy.




 AMEN !!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 12, 2007)

big_fella_andy said:


> theys a machine in the gym i go to, not sure of its name exactly, but its like bench press, only your sat upright...
> 
> so you just push the bars straight ahead of you, so your arms are like a 90degree angle to your body.
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2007)

big_fella_andy said:


> theys a machine in the gym i go to, not sure of its name exactly, but its like bench press, only your sat upright...
> 
> so you just push the bars straight ahead of you, so your arms are like a 90degree angle to your body.
> 
> ...


Ever hear of spellcheck or grammar check?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Ever hear of spellcheck or grammar check?



Why the hostility? Were you one of ther people using the machine press as a leg press machine?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2007)

Because I'm hostile.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 12, 2007)

I like that in a woman.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Keep 'em coming.   I don't get to see too many newbies very early in the morning.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Keep 'em coming.   I don't get to see too many newbies very early in the morning.



That's a good thing.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Keep 'em coming.   I don't get to see too many newbies very early in the morning.


you know, you're right. I workout at 4am and really see the same people. When I go on Saturday midmorning and afternoon, which was one of the reasons for switching, thats when the funny business happens.


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2007)

the very very skinny beginner indian guys, who have just joined, want to get bigger, and go straight to preacher BB curls (with too much weight).  tried to write a program for them but they wont have it.....using one from a cousin.....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Keep 'em coming.   I don't get to see too many newbies very early in the morning.



Trying workout out at 5:00 PM.    NEWBIE HELL.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> NEWBIE HELL.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 13, 2007)

slip said:


> the very very skinny beginner indian guys, who have just joined, want to get bigger, and go straight to preacher BB curls (with too much weight).  tried to write a program for them but they wont have it.....using one from a cousin.....



Those same guys have a habit of staring and flexing in the mirror the whole time when they think no1 is looking.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2007)

People who perform dental hygiene in the mirror...I wanted to bash their faces into the mirror. 

Actually, katt and lioness planned on doing that to a noob once, but I calmed them down. I despise unecessary violence.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2007)

People who pick at zits in the mirror.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Trying workout out at 5:00 PM.    NEWBIE HELL.



I've heard stories about the 4-8 pm crowd at the gym where I go.  Newbies or not, it's a zoo.  I'm very glad my schedule allows me to go early in the morning.  If I can't make it then,  I've got enough stuff at home to get in some kind of a workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2007)

same here.


----------



## big_fella_andy (Jan 13, 2007)

I usually go there about 11:00 - 12:00. I usually have the whole weights section to myself, because it's only me and another couple of people on the free-weights/weight machines.
Then usually a few people doing cardio. 


*used the little ABC check button at the top*


----------



## ShapeUP (Jan 13, 2007)

This one goes out to the 4-5 people doing yoga, full fledged yoga routines in the stretching/core area...

WE HAVE A FREEKING YOGA ROOM PEOPLE, AND I NEED TO DO MY MYOFASCIAL FOAM ROLLING MUSCLE FIBER RELEASE MUTHERF@(*$(*&#@

Ok, sorry, but these women piss me off, (the 2 guys too) and it's almost every morning, GRRR.


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2007)

this isnt a bad thing, though it entertains me every time.  im training a newbie client, demo a lat pulldown, and they get on the machine backwards.  Happened probably 7 times now, have to try and stop myself from laughing as they nestle back onto the pads that hold your knees down.

or the guy that sat on the lying chest press hammer strength, also facing the wrong way, and tried to pull the handles up by his sides.... um.....can I show you another way to use that one?......


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> That's a good thing.



Yes it is good.  It's just that I can't contribute any funny stories to this thread.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 13, 2007)

This morning was all about the Show Off Guy.  Normally trying to impress his girlfriend or some cute girl who happens to be stretching, Show Off Guy will endeavour to do a really tricky exercise or lift way too much weight with terrible form.  

This morning, Show Off Guy was attempting to stand on a Swiss Ball with no support by just climbing onto it in front of his girlfriend.  After trying for about five minutes, he got on, promptly slipped and fell quite badly.  Nursing his bruised ego and ass, Show Off Guy claimed that the balls weren't inflated properly and stalked away with his girlfriend in tow.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 13, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> This morning was all about the Show Off Guy.  Normally trying to impress his girlfriend or some cute girl who happens to be stretching, Show Off Guy will endeavour to do a really tricky exercise or lift way too much weight with terrible form.
> 
> This morning, Show Off Guy was attempting to stand on a Swiss Ball with no support by just climbing onto it in front of his girlfriend.  After trying for about five minutes, he got on, promptly slipped and fell quite badly.  Nursing his bruised ego and ass, Show Off Guy claimed that the balls weren't inflated properly and stalked away with his girlfriend in tow.


----------



## big_fella_andy (Jan 13, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> This morning was all about the Show Off Guy.  ....QUOTE]
> 
> 
> just cut it short so it don't make the page 2 big but...
> ...


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 13, 2007)

here's something that completely confused me the other day:
 This older guy, probably around 45 came in the gym and grabbed the 10lb dumbells, then did 15 sit ups on a decline bench and threw a punch with each dumbell at the top of each rep. He finished that and then was on his hands and knees doing 'vacuums' (thats what he called them, yeah, I asked) but he actually looked like he was about to vomit for about 2 minutes then he got up and left. He was in and out before 5 minutes had passed.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> This morning was all about the Show Off Guy.  Normally trying to impress his girlfriend or some cute girl who happens to be stretching, Show Off Guy will endeavour to do a really tricky exercise or lift way too much weight with terrible form.
> 
> This morning, Show Off Guy was attempting to stand on a Swiss Ball with no support by just climbing onto it in front of his girlfriend.  After trying for about five minutes, he got on, promptly slipped and fell quite badly.  Nursing his bruised ego and ass, Show Off Guy claimed that the balls weren't inflated properly and stalked away with his girlfriend in tow.


I would've found a nail and popped it while he was on it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm on the treadmill and this potbellied doofus comes and gets on the one next to me running the speed at what looked 90%. A hottie walks by and he starts throwing punches into the air. I couldve sworn I heard the Rocky theme blaring through his earphones. Well, he's doing this every time the girl passes by. All of a sudden he throws a combo punch, slips on his feet and his head bangs into the console. I laugh my ass off, and he just stared at me. I look at the girl and she's beet red with laughter.


----------



## section8 (Jan 13, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I'm on the treadmill and this potbellied doofus comes and gets on the one next to me running the speed at what looked 90%. A hottie walks by and he starts throwing punches into the air. I couldve sworn I heard the Rocky theme blaring through his earphones. Well, he's doing this every time the girl passes by. All of a sudden he throws a combo punch, slips on his feet and his head bangs into the console. I laugh my ass off, and he just stared at me. I look at the girl and she's beet red with laughter.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 14, 2007)

I like this thread.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2007)

Me too. Can we do something to keep it here?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump it once in a while.


----------



## mrmark (Jan 14, 2007)

We had the 'I'm a power power power lifter' in the gym yesterday. Loaded the bar with 50kg each side, did 8 deadlifts with terrible form on each, and at the end of every rep, he would drop the bar on to the floor. The bang from each drop was massive! 

Normally you can say something, but he looked like a nutter so I left him to it.


----------



## silverback (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, I've been weak about training this past month so everyone who see's me will think that I'm one the the new year newbies. I'll just have to remember my gym etiquette, or I'll be reading about me on this thread next weekend.
  But there are some real idiots at my place, to be lumped in the ame group as them would be so embarrassing!


----------



## mike456 (Jan 14, 2007)

wow, I worked out in school with like 50 *highschool kids*, and I didnt see any of this, except for the girls just sitting on the equipment and talking


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I'm on the treadmill and this potbellied doofus comes and gets on the one next to me running the speed at what looked 90%. A hottie walks by and he starts throwing punches into the air. I couldve sworn I heard the Rocky theme blaring through his earphones. Well, he's doing this every time the girl passes by. All of a sudden he throws a combo punch, slips on his feet and his head bangs into the console. I laugh my ass off, and he just stared at me. I look at the girl and she's beet red with laughter.



Classic.  I thought that only happened in movies and commercials!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2007)

So did I pylon.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Classic.  I thought that only happened in movies and commercials!



 Here.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 14, 2007)

This is the greatest thread on any forum ever.


----------



## the_general64 (Jan 14, 2007)

Does anyone get those guys who seem to walk as close to you as possible when you are lifting or loading the weights even though there is clearly enough space to not get so close? im not sure if they are trying to intimidate you or what but it gets annoying..


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 14, 2007)

ya keap on posting in it


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Jan 15, 2007)

I got one...How about the guys that always bench or do curls.  I mean, do these people not realize they have a lower body as well?

Also, the guys that try to curl more than they can handle.  I see people lifting their feet off the ground trying to curl the weight they have in their arms.  

Why do people not focus on quality workouts?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 15, 2007)

or are able to arch their back further than a Mcdonald's golden arch, trying to do a barbell curl?


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 15, 2007)

stucknsc2005 said:


> Why do people not focus on quality workouts?


Because they don't know what they're doing.

And the ladies love seeing some dude lurch all around with too much weight, maybe doing 20% range of motion.  Seriously, chicks dig it.  Lurching = instant poon.


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 15, 2007)

We have this looney toon that comes into the gym once a week, sits on various machines, closes his eyes and waves his hands like he's casting a spell on them

I have never seen him lift a weight or do a rep.  He does this for about a half hour then leaves.

The gym doesnt seem to care as long as he pays his membership fees

The irony of it is the guy is in pretty good shape


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 15, 2007)

he's visualizing himself to good health.


----------



## big_fella_andy (Jan 16, 2007)

im going to put myself in this catogory actually, its not something ive done at the gym but its sports related. i was up town today, and not sure if youve seen the "nike Pro" tops? their like skin tight tops, and their designed to extract heat out of your body somehow. not sure how, but it works, their wicked....

anyways, im in changing room, looking in mirror, thinking "its pretty good this like"

so i try to take it off to purchase it...
i was stuck for a few minutes trying to get out of the top. their that tight, its near imposible to get them off! moral of story - baught a large  lol. but it was pretty idiotic of me getting stuck in this torso sized body condom! quite funny though!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Here.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 16, 2007)

All right, last night I got a little nasty but it was deserved.  The gym was packed of course on a Monday evening and I was doing my best to work with my clients.  By the third session I was so frustrated I was ready to scream after seeing two guys take up one dual cable for 20 minutes doing ten sets of crossovers, an idiot trying to reserve three ab benches during prime time and various other moronic things.  

I head for the power rack so my client can do squats (and she's a woman who can outlift most guys) and there is a skinny young guy doing barbell curls in it.  So I ask how many sets he has left and he says 6.  So I ask him if he might be able to do those barbell curls somewhere else like ANYWHERE because that's an exercise that doesn't require the power rack to do.  He looks confused.  So I actually took him by the arm (the entire room was looking at this point BTW) and walked him over to where the EZ curl bars were and asked him how much weight he was using, handed him a barbell with that weight and walked away.  He didn't say anything but two other guys in the room (and my client) started laughing their asses off.  And she got to do her squats.  DON'T CURL IN THE BLOODY POWER RACK OR ON THE SQUAT RACK!  

Then of course I'm telling the story to this one idiot I work with about the guy doing curls in a power rack and he says "What's wrong with that?  I do curls in the power rack"   I had to bite my tongue.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2007)

uhh ponyboy, perhaps we might want to switch to decaf?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> uhh ponyboy, perhaps we might want to switch to decaf?



I think he should beat the guy to death with an oly bar as an example.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

Has anyone seen someone that was drunk and trying to workout?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think he should beat the guy to death with an oly bar as an example.


or my weapon of choice: 45 lb plate.


----------



## obz (Jan 16, 2007)

Not so much of a pure gym idiot, as someone I would just preffer to fall off the face of the planet, but theres this guy at my gym... I almost can't work out when he's there.

He coughs, ALOT. And it's not your ordinary garden variety cough, its this wierd ass ultra annoying, makes you wanna bash his skull in with a hockey stick cough. 

Basically he 'hiccups' but, like he's being hit in the nuts, super high pitched and LOUD, then 'AHEM's, then coughs... it's like 3 teirs of pure annoyance. And he does it perpetually. In the locker room, on the floor, at the desk. 20 in a minute I once counted. HICCUP... AHEM... COUGH, over and over and fucking over again.


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> All right, last night I got a little nasty but it was deserved.  The gym was packed of course on a Monday evening and I was doing my best to work with my clients.  By the third session I was so frustrated I was ready to scream after seeing two guys take up one dual cable for 20 minutes doing ten sets of crossovers, an idiot trying to reserve three ab benches during prime time and various other moronic things.
> 
> I head for the power rack so my client can do squats (and she's a woman who can outlift most guys) and there is a skinny young guy doing barbell curls in it.  So I ask how many sets he has left and he says 6.  So I ask him if he might be able to do those barbell curls somewhere else like ANYWHERE because that's an exercise that doesn't require the power rack to do.  He looks confused.  So I actually took him by the arm (the entire room was looking at this point BTW) and walked him over to where the EZ curl bars were and asked him how much weight he was using, handed him a barbell with that weight and walked away.  He didn't say anything but two other guys in the room (and my client) started laughing their asses off.  And she got to do her squats.  DON'T CURL IN THE BLOODY POWER RACK OR ON THE SQUAT RACK!
> 
> Then of course I'm telling the story to this one idiot I work with about the guy doing curls in a power rack and he says "What's wrong with that?  I do curls in the power rack"   I had to bite my tongue.




I just saw a guy do this last night - had the oly bar and 10 lb plates on each side doing his curls in the rack... geez


----------



## yuppy (Jan 16, 2007)

webcke 112 said:


> I was at the gym yesterday and this fat lady was trying to do leg extensions on the lying leg curl machine. Probably doesn't sound that funny but i swear i nearly pissed myself



holy fuck.... what was she lying on her back and pushing it up? (not sittin in the chair) ? lol


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2007)

I almost accidentally shoved an oly bar up some lady's ass yesterday.  My gym is divided, with machines on one side, free weights on the other.  I was set up for deadlifts, and she was the only other person on that side of the gym.  So of course she has to do her 10 lb bb curls 12 inches away from the end of my bar.  And I wasn't even close to the bb rack or the mirror! I have no idea what she was doing there (other than trying really hard not to notice me behind her.)


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2007)

obz said:


> He coughs, ALOT. And it's not your ordinary garden variety cough, its this wierd ass ultra annoying, makes you wanna bash his skull in with a hockey stick cough.


Offer him a ricolah and use my weapon of choice.


----------



## silverback (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok I've been really weak, and had my first workout of the year last night, yes yes I know WEAK! But I thought you guy's were joking when you told these stories; but no- your right! I went to my gym wanting to rip into the weights, but first problem- the place was heaving, I've never seen so many people there and most of them were doing some kind of weird isometric calenstetic workout balancing ontop of one of those gym balls. Next I started getting those intimidation looks from all the matchstick boys- and yes they did have their sleeves rolled up to show off... what? 
   Once I found myself a good place on the pulldown machine, I loaded on the plates, got ready for my sess, bent down to take a quick swig of water, grabbed the handles, pulled, and smacked myself in chest cos ratboy who's been sat on the smith machine for the past hour and a half has nicked them when I was having drink. 
   Now I'm all for people getting fitter and healthier, but you wouldn't join a sailing club and then steal everybody else's sails and hog all the best spots while giving them dirty looks would you? 
   Never mind tho, it'll soon be febuary and we can have our benches back. Until may when all the 'get fit for summer crew' comes out!


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I almost accidentally shoved an oly bar up some lady's ass yesterday.  My gym is divided, with machines on one side, free weights on the other.  I was set up for deadlifts, and she was the only other person on that side of the gym.  So of course she has to do her 10 lb bb curls 12 inches away from the end of my bar.  And I wasn't even close to the bb rack or the mirror! I have no idea what she was doing there (other than trying really hard not to notice me behind her.)



Maybe she was tryin to hook up with you


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2007)

This thread just gets better and better, hahaha.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jan 18, 2007)

perfect thread for me to whine and complain.
My gym is pretty big so we are loaded with full of "n00bz".

1) They do theri dumbbell curls right next to the dumbbell set thing, it pisses me off cause i need to go between them all the time.
2) Cable cross overs, wtf is with these guys they think they get so buffed doing that shit. One guy does 2 sorts of cable exercises for over 30mins, he like fuckin hogs it. 

3) When im doing a dumbbell bench press, i finish my set, i get up and sit on the bench. Retards just come and sit behind me at the otehr edge of the bench and start doign their exercise. Man im gonna knock this guy out.
4) A bunch of fags who come there to socialize. Holy shit, just makes me so angry. its like 10 of them, they go and start talking about bodybuilders and bench press competition and when i see their "strongest" do curls, fucking 30lbs(each hand). 

5) Machine hoggers, dropset and supersets are included in my routine, but these mother fuckers, you leave the machine for 0.002 seconds, there is 10people on it. 

6) How in my gym, even if im lifting 2lbs I have to have a partner, ALways, someone to watch me... 

This is why I am saving money for equipment at home. Damn, man dont they have some sort of gym where only certain people can go. Just to make people like us' life easyier.


----------



## Samo (Jan 19, 2007)

Ha ha, I went to my local gym last night with my pal, I usualy train at home but my mate invited me so I thought what the hell. Anyway, we warmed up and set about our session, I noticed one guy in poticular cos he wouldn't move from the d/bell rack he was curling and pressing and pulling but he didn't move he was literally touching it the whole time. 
I just finished my 2nd set of E-Z bar curls (32kg) and i went for some water, on my way back to my weights he had finally broken free from the rack, but, he was attempting my weight (I weigh 10.5 stone, he must have been 15 stone of, we'll say, 'relaxed muscle') he was jerking and grunting trying his hardest to lift my weight, it was helarious, then he let rip (farted) and everyone stopped looked and laughed uncontrolably . He dropped the weight and scurried back to the d/bell rack, what a prick. He must have watched little old me lift this weight, which took me a year or so to build up to from 10kg, and thought what a wuss I bet I can do that!
It's moments like this that motivate me to keep workin hard, so maybe these dicks do have a place in the gym


----------



## StanUk (Jan 19, 2007)

lol, reading all these stories makes me kind of glad I workout at home


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 19, 2007)

A few items I just thought of....

1) I will sometimes utilize a single rack or bench for extended periods of time.  I've developed some specialized workouts for me.  However, I have never turned someone down from working in with me.  Ever.  I fully embrace the "it's busy and people need to work out too" philosophy in life, and would hate it if someone did that to me.  Yes, I'm using a certain piece of equipment for a while, but I'm not shutting anyone out.  Incidentally, this happened just the other day.  Guy asked to work in, but got tired of having to deal with resetting the equipment each switch-up.  Sorry mang!

edit:  Why are people so against working in with others?  I realize it's not as ideal as having a gym to one's self, but you don't utilize the piece of equipment every single second of the time you're on it.  People take breaks between sets...at least most people I know do.  Additionally, why are you standing around shooting knives into my face waiting for me to leave?  ASK TO WORK IN FOOL!!  You'll just end up sitting around waiting even longer, getting weak while I swoule up.  

2) This fucknugget was standing close to me, I was on the flat bench (which is bolted to the floor awefully close to the dumbell rack anyways).  So, said fucknugget is on my left, standing directly in front of the dumbbell rack doing his HORRIBLY malformed curls.  Does a set, puts them back, stays in front of the rack, does another set (without moving from position in front of rack), etc. ad nausem.  Unreal.  I almost stabbed him a plate.  How do you stab someone with a plate, you ask?  I don't know, but I imagine it would be painful to experience.  

3) As much a I like having a gym with a heavy bag, why is it in such a busy area?  This guy was all mofuggin' dancing around, bobbing and weaving, taking up far too many square feet of the exercise area.  I don't want to hate, because it's the gym's fault for having it there, but pay attention to what is going on around you, please.  I don't need you bobbin' all into my workout area!

4) FUCKERS in general.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2007)

I get the thing where people wont ask if they can use your rests on the equipment. There was this group of like 6 people just standing there about 15 feet away one time, staring at me, sighing, folding there arms. Basically trying to intimidate me off the equipment!

I had enough in the end and decided to joke around with them. Id get up look at my workout for the day on the piece of paper in my pocket, and look around the room like i was searching for a piece of equipment to use next.

They promptly pick up their shit, and start walking over to where i am, thinking im done. Of course i'm not done, so i just sit back down again and stare at them. They stop. They look confused, and a little uneasy about what to do next.

They walk back to their corner and start giving me evil looks again.

I lolled inside when i let somebody else go on it after me and not them .


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2007)

I dont get the standing around either. Last week i was at the seated cable rows. This guy stands to my right, a little out of my line of sight and loudly kept opening and snapping shut the cap of his water bottle and loudly shuffling his workout paper. I guess he was expecting _me _to turn around and ask _him _if he wanted to work out in between.  why couldnt he walk around in front of me and politely ask! I always let people work in with me even if means changing the weight. With the exception of a couple of fuck heads, noone ever refused me when i ask.

The only time i stand around an give ppl the evil eye is when they are holding up the equipment but not working out, instead they are reading a newspaper or yakking on their cell or blabbering to another person.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 19, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> I dont get the standing around either. Last week i was at the seated cable rows. This guy stands to my right, a little out of my line of sight and loudly kept opening and snapping shut the cap of his water bottle and loudly shuffling his workout paper. I guess he was expecting _me _to turn around and ask _him _if he wanted to work out in between.  why couldnt he walk around in front of me and politely ask! I always let people work in with me even if means changing the weight. With the exception of a couple of fuck heads, noone ever refused me when i ask.
> 
> The only time i stand around an give ppl the evil eye is when they are holding up the equipment but not working out, instead they are reading a newspaper or yakking on their cell or blabbering to another person.



I pretend I don't even see them. The same thing I do when people walk in my office on their cell phones and try to hand me work.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> I pretend I don't even see them. The same thing I do when people walk in my office on their cell phones and try to hand me work.


Thats exactly what i did. I just went about doing my sets, ignored him and sat at the machine during my rests. He eventually moved off to do something else. If i see someone hovering around, i sometimes ask if the person wants to work out in between, but othertimes, i cant be bothered.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> 2) This *fucknugget* was standing close to me, I was on the flat bench (which is bolted to the floor awefully close to the dumbell rack anyways). So, said fucknugget is on my left, standing directly in front of the dumbbell rack doing his HORRIBLY malformed curls. Does a set, puts them back, stays in front of the rack, does another set (without moving from position in front of rack), etc. ad nausem. Unreal. *I almost stabbed him a plate. How do you stab someone with a plate, you ask? I don't know, but I imagine it would be painful to experience. *


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 19, 2007)

While not a recent occurance, this happened at another XSport Fitness in a different town I used to live in.

I'm chillin' in the cable cross zone, keepin' it real with my mad swoule muscles, and a guy comes over and wants to work in.  Being a good natured person, I obliged.  Well, this ASSCLOWN decides to answer his cell phone.

PLEASE DIE NOW

*sigh*  I really, really, really, really, really loath cell phones in the gym.  I loathe them even more when they're being used WHILE sharing equipment with me.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> While not a recent occurance, this happened at another XSport Fitness in a different town I used to live in.
> 
> I'm chillin' in the cable cross zone, keepin' it real with my mad swoule muscles, and a guy comes over and wants to work in.  Being a good natured person, I obliged.  Well, this ASSCLOWN decides to answer his cell phone.
> 
> ...



Sorry......

it _was_ an important call.....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 19, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> *sigh*  I really, really, really, really, really loath cell phones in the gym.  I loathe them even more when they're being used WHILE sharing equipment with me.



Yeah, some fat bastard n00b walked into the weight room tonight all huffin and puffin (apparently the walk from the locker room is pretty strenuous) while chatting on his cell phone.  Fucking shit stench.  I'm surprised the guy didn't eat his phone when he was done with the call.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 19, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Yeah, some fat bastard n00b walked into the weight room tonight all huffin and puffin (apparently the walk from the locker room is pretty strenuous) while chatting on his cell phone.  Fucking shit stench.  I'm surprised the guy didn't eat his phone when he was done with the call.


fat bastard nOOb...now that's not very nice is it?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 19, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> fat bastard nOOb...now that's not very nice is it?



No, he definitely gets credit for trying, but the cell phone needs to go.  Besides, we know he won't be there in a month.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 19, 2007)

well, in that case, you should've taken the cell phone out his fat fucking sweaty-ass hand and beat the ever loving shit out of the fat fucking penguin.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 20, 2007)

I have mentioned this guy that doesn't actually do any sets - he chats, he reads his newspaper, he walks around and now he seems to be a regular.  I've named him Mr. No Workout.  What I've discovered is there are actually two or three of these guys and they all do the same thing.  They will find an area with a cute girl or someone they know, strike up a conversation while sitting on a piece of equipment (not using it, just sitting on it) and do nothing.  Then when the other person gets done and leaves, they walk off and find another spot.  It's actually pretty funny.  

We also have another guy all of us trainers call Mongo.  He's one of those big guys but insists on wearing a wife beater even though he has body hair that looks like an afro all over him.  All my female clients wonder why he doesn't realize how gross it looks - and he's hit on most of them by trying to tell them what to do or giving them suggestions.  He also tries to make friends with everyone in the gym.  His workout consists of several high speed sets of arms followed by two minutes of heavy bag work followed by more arms, repeat.


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 20, 2007)

The cell phone in the gym thing is really one of my biggest pet peeves.  I mean come on, no one is that important that they cant be without their phone for an hour.  And nothing pisses me off more than the person who just sits there with the phone to their head not even talking!  Either there is no one on the other end and he is just trying to look cool, or the person they are talking to is extremely long winded.  At any rate, hang up, lift, or get back in your stupid SUV and drive around and talk.  Jerkoffs!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> I have mentioned this guy that doesn't actually do any sets - he chats, he reads his newspaper, he walks around and now he seems to be a regular.  I've named him Mr. No Workout.  What I've discovered is there are actually two or three of these guys and they all do the same thing.  They will find an area with a cute girl or someone they know, strike up a conversation while sitting on a piece of equipment (not using it, just sitting on it) and do nothing.  Then when the other person gets done and leaves, they walk off and find another spot.  It's actually pretty funny.
> 
> We also have another guy all of us trainers call Mongo.  He's one of those big guys but insists on wearing a wife beater even though he has body hair that looks like an afro all over him.  All my female clients wonder why he doesn't realize how gross it looks - and he's hit on most of them by trying to tell them what to do or giving them suggestions.  He also tries to make friends with everyone in the gym.  His workout consists of several high speed sets of arms followed by two minutes of heavy bag work followed by more arms, repeat.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> We also have another guy all of us trainers call Mongo.  He's one of those big guys but insists on wearing a wife beater even though he has body hair that looks like an afro all over him.  All my female clients wonder why he doesn't realize how gross it looks - and he's hit on most of them by trying to tell them what to do or giving them suggestions.  He also tries to make friends with everyone in the gym.  His workout consists of several high speed sets of arms followed by two minutes of heavy bag work followed by more arms, repeat.


we got a few of the older guys who have to walk around bullshitting with everyone. I cant stand people so I wear an ipod. If they are near me, they start looking at me, so I blare the music up to a point where it almost annoying. On top of me being 3/4 deaf, they still insist on talking to me. That's where I usually envision hitting them with my WOC-thew 45 lb plate. 

Anyone here have a person in the gym that you try to stay away from because once they start talking to you, there's no turning them off?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 20, 2007)

El Hefe said:


> The cell phone in the gym thing is really one of my biggest pet peeves.  I mean come on, no one is that important that they cant be without their phone for an hour.  And nothing pisses me off more than the person who just sits there with the phone to their head not even talking!  Either there is no one on the other end and he is just trying to look cool, or the person they are talking to is extremely long winded.  At any rate, hang up, lift, or get back in your stupid SUV and drive around and talk.  Jerkoffs!


If a call comes I have to take it.   That's set in stone ... not my rules.  But I can say "I can't talk right now call ya back in a few" and then hang up, walk out of the weight room to a hallway, then return the call.  

Some Banger punks made a scene last week.  Some skinny stick boys were killing time acting like they knew how to work out and noticed a kid their own age ... I like this kid.  I'd put him at about 19 but he is always there working out and doing _very_ well.  They started to talk to each other about him ... not to him but about him close enough for him to hear.  The normal "steroid freak" kinda comments followed by "he must be making up for a small dick".  

This kid looked around ... saw no ladies in the gym ... faced the little punks and pulled out 8" of flacid dangling pecker and stated he had $500 wager that said he had a bigger dick than any of "you assholes".  They all shut up.  He then went on to do his 320# bech-sets.  The little punks still giggled at each other ... but they did it very quietly and very soon after they left.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 20, 2007)

lol he showed them


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> If a This kid looked around ... saw no ladies in the gym ... faced the little punks and pulled out 8" of flacid dangling pecker and stated he had $500 wager that said he had a bigger dick than any of "you assholes".  They all shut up.  He then went on to do his 320# bech-sets.  The little punks still giggled at each other ... but they did it very quietly and very soon after they left.



LMAO


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Has anyone seen someone that was drunk and trying to workout?



Well, I haven't worked out drunk, but I have tried to workout when I've had the WORST hangover! 
   I'd said I'd go to the gym so I had to really, all my mates said that I STANK of alcohol. I laid down to do some dumbell presses and thought my head was gonna explode! My face went red and I could feel my pluse in my head. So I thought I'd forget training for the day and went and got a sauna instead. Bad idea! after about five minutes in there everything went red and black and I found it hard to stand up, I ended up sitting under a cold shower for about 10 mins just so I could get changed and go back to bed.
   Do I win anything, like a gym idiot mug or trophy?


----------



## maxpro2 (Jan 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This kid looked around ... saw no ladies in the gym ... faced the little punks and *pulled out 8" of flacid dangling pecker* and stated he had $500 wager that said he had a bigger dick than any of "you assholes".  They all shut up.  He then went on to do his 320# bech-sets.  The little punks still giggled at each other ... but they did it very quietly and very soon after they left.



That's possibly the gayest thing you can do in a gym.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2007)

MWpro said:


> That's possibly the gayest thing you can do in a gym.



I dunno, i think using the smith machine is a close second.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2007)

Nooo, I think pulling out your johnson in front of a bunch of males still quantifies itself on its own standing.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



 

Mongo!!!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 21, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Nooo, I think pulling out your johnson in front of a bunch of males still quantifies itself on its own standing.


It's gay to ogle and talk shit about another guy's willy, not to whip it out and make the fuckers feel inferior.


----------



## yuppy (Jan 21, 2007)

that rocky one is about the funniest ive read... 

ill admit sometimes i run with my hands up; because im trying to get used to keepin my hands up for for a fight...

EDIT: BUT I NEVER THROW PUNCHES AT THE AIR ON THE TREADMILL


----------



## Valias (Jan 22, 2007)

Today, i guy i've never seen pulled a chair up to the dumbell rack, angled it, and began using the dumbell rack as a footrest whilst he did his bicep curls on an inclining seat. Not only did he make it impossible to access the 40 pound, 50 pound and 60 / 70 pound dumbells but he wasn't actually using any of the particular dumbells on THAT rack. No idea what he was thinking.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2007)

Valias said:


> Today, i guy i've never seen pulled a chair up to the dumbell rack, angled it, and began using the dumbell rack as a footrest whilst he did his bicep curls on an inclining seat. Not only did he make it impossible to access the 40 pound, 50 pound and 60 / 70 pound dumbells but he wasn't actually using any of the particular dumbells on THAT rack. No idea what he was thinking.


I'm trying to envision that. All I see is a fucking idiot needing to be whacked with a 45 lb plate.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 22, 2007)

That's the other group of idiots I see at the cables.  A few guys will actually drag the preacher bench over to the cable stack, do curls with a cable over the preacher bench and then just leave it there.  And it's two rooms over.  

And not that anyone here probably does spinning, but I teach it.  This fat woman came into my class today 20 minutes late, sat on a bike, did a few slow revolutions, sat there for about 10 minutes, tried again (she had her tension way too high for a fat out of shape blob) and then got off the bike, stood there staring for five minutes - it almost creeped me out - and then left.  Freaking weirdos.


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> That's the other group of idiots I see at the cables.  A few guys will actually drag the preacher bench over to the cable stack, do curls with a cable over the preacher bench and then just leave it there.  And it's two rooms over.
> 
> And not that anyone here probably does spinning, but I teach it.  This fat woman came into my class today 20 minutes late, sat on a bike, did a few slow revolutions, sat there for about 10 minutes, tried again (she had her tension way too high for a fat out of shape blob) and then got off the bike, stood there staring for five minutes - it almost creeped me out - and then left.  Freaking weirdos.



I know at our gym, if your not at the spinning class 5 minutes before hand - you're not even let into the class....


----------



## yuppy (Jan 22, 2007)

wow katt, that sounds pretty shitty, but then again, if your late you shouldnt be there anyway... *(but do you really need a class to make your ride a bike fast)*

I got one today a 300+ lb chick was on the eliptical next to me and shes going slow; really slow, for like 5 minutes then gets off and walks away.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere.



I was just thinking that - all this talk about the heavier gals - At least they are making some effort !


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

katt said:


> I was just thinking that - all this talk about the heavier gals - At least they are making some effort !



And there's a big difference between doing 10 minutes on the elliptical and doing leg presses on the pec machine.


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And there's a big difference between doing 10 minutes on the elliptical and doing leg presses on the pec machine.



Totally!


----------



## Phred (Jan 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And there's a big difference between doing 10 minutes on the elliptical and doing leg presses on the pec machine.


I fail to see the humor in that.  And yes I need that lifing belt for seated calf raises.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

Phred said:


> I fail to see the humor in that.  And yes I need that lifing belt for seated calf raises.



Just make sure to wear your gloves too!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 22, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> That's the other group of idiots I see at the cables.  A few guys will actually drag the preacher bench over to the cable stack, do curls with a cable over the preacher bench and then just leave it there.  And it's two rooms over.



I HATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATE people who don't put their shit back.  It's so out of control at my gym.  There is NO reason for me to have to pull 300lbs of plates of a bar.  NO reason.  I should have to pull off ZERO pounds of weights when I'm done.

Fucking unreal. 

I swear, stabbing should be legal in gyms.  I would be the stabber.  Who needs lifting when an entire workout could be had from stabbing ignorant fucks?


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 22, 2007)

...in case anyone missed it...

STAB


----------



## yuppy (Jan 22, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> I HATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATEHATE people who don't put their shit back.  It's so out of control at my gym.  There is NO reason for me to have to pull 300lbs of plates of a bar.  NO reason.  I should have to pull off ZERO pounds of weights when I'm done.
> 
> Fucking unreal.
> 
> I swear, stabbing should be legal in gyms.  I would be the stabber.  Who needs lifting when an entire workout could be had from stabbing ignorant fucks?



ok while i agree with you; I feel like leaving 45 lb plates (one on each side) is appropriate.

more than that is being a jerk; 135 is kinda the gold standard warm up for most people in my gym it seems like (or the max for some, but they could always use a lil extra workout even if they arent gettin it consciously)

agree?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2007)

Cant stand when you see those people, fully dressed to the nines: Balloon print pants, baggy sweatshirt with t shirt underneath (even in 96 degree weather), black/red otomix, shiny weight belt (with some stupid fucking saying imprinted) and of course, the gloves with the wrist wraps on them.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 22, 2007)

yuppy said:


> ok while i agree with you; I feel like leaving 45 lb plates (one on each side) is appropriate.
> 
> more than that is being a jerk; 135 is kinda the gold standard warm up for most people in my gym it seems like (or the max for some, but they could always use a lil extra workout even if they arent gettin it consciously)
> 
> agree?


No, I refuse to agree with that.  Bars should never be left with weight on them...ever.  It's simple etiquette my father taught me long ago...and it's a shame no one seems to understand it these days.


----------



## yuppy (Jan 22, 2007)

just asking. (dont throw a 45 lb plate at me)

;-p


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 23, 2007)

Nah man two plates on a bar when you're done is cool ... but the pile of plates left spewed all over the place is worthy of a beatin'.


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 23, 2007)

2 45's on the barbell yes,   1200 lbs left on the leg press machine, now that pisses me off.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 23, 2007)

Tell me what the difference is between two plates and 6 plates?  And your answer had better more enlightening than "180lbs."

edit:  To me, there is none.  It's the same as filling a sink with dirty dishes, cleaning 10 of them, and leaving two in there just for the hell of it.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 23, 2007)

yuppy said:


> just asking. (dont throw a 45 lb plate at me)
> 
> ;-p



pishaw!  I don't throw 45lb plates at people.  I stab people with 45lb plates.  I've gone over this method in another thread.


----------



## Spud (Jan 23, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Tell me what the difference is between two plates and 6 plates?  And your answer had better more enlightening than "180lbs."
> 
> edit:  To me, there is none.  It's the same as filling a sink with dirty dishes, cleaning 10 of them, and leaving two in there just for the hell of it.



You realise that the movement involved in taking plates off and putting plates on are almost one and the same. I feel just as lazy when I have to load the bar with many plates, so as a rule, I leave 1 on each side for the bench press bars, 4 on each side for leg press, and nothing for the squat rack.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 23, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Cant stand when you see those people, fully dressed to the nines: Balloon print pants, baggy sweatshirt with t shirt underneath (even in 96 degree weather), black/red otomix, shiny weight belt (with some stupid fucking saying imprinted) and of course, the gloves with the wrist wraps on them.


That always get's me. I guess they think wearing a tank/t-shirt and gym shorts would break the ghey-o-meter  A few months ago there was this guy working out wearing sweat pants, a t-shirt and an black sleeveless hoodie, _with the hood on_!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 23, 2007)

Spud said:


> You realise that the movement involved in taking plates off and putting plates on are almost one and the same.


And that has what to do with anything I've said so far?  I don't care about the movements, it has to do with courtesy to other people in the gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> That always get's me. I guess they think wearing a tank/t-shirt and gym shorts would break the ghey-o-meter  A few months ago there was this guy working out wearing sweat pants, a t-shirt and an black sleeveless hoodie, _with the hood on_!


he thinks he's the ghey reaper?


----------



## Umac82 (Jan 23, 2007)

if u work out at a high school than yes leaving 135 on the bench is innapropriate.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

now what the fuck does that mean?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

It means that he has two posts.


----------



## Umac82 (Jan 23, 2007)

or a womens gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in the gym, today and this hottie is bench pressing. She turned green. I have a a video of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsesPetcVyk


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 23, 2007)

Fucking perfect form  ... clean lift too.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I'm in the gym, today and this hottie is bench pressing. She turned green. I have a a video of it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsesPetcVyk


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 23, 2007)

...help me out here.  How much is she lifting there?  I can't believe she's putting up what I figured out she's putting up.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> ...help me out here.  How much is she lifting there?  I can't believe she's putting up what I figured out she's putting up.



It appears to be 495 lbs. She ain't lifting that. 

I believe the top women PL bencher does like 475-500 for a single...with a bench shirt. There is no way this woman is putting up 495x3 on an incline, raw no less. Plus she only appears to be like 175 lbs. Not happening.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 23, 2007)

That's what I'm saying.  Those are magical plates.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

I wouldn't be suprised if she could bench more than me though.


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jan 23, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> That's what I'm saying.  Those are magical plates.



They didn't say 45 they said 4.5

lmao


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 23, 2007)

There's a lady at the Y that will stand over you while you are on a machine she wants to use.  Stare at you while looking back and forth at her watch.  I purposely do more reps just to honk her off.  It's so damn annoying!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 23, 2007)

Instead of passively doing more reps, why don't you confront her?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 23, 2007)

Cuz it's more fun to see her annoyed!   It was just abs.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> There's a lady at the Y that will stand over you while you are on a machine she wants to use.  Stare at you while looking back and forth at her watch.  I purposely do more reps just to honk her off.  It's so damn annoying!


hit her with a 45lb plate.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 23, 2007)

I hate when people leave weights on the bar, regardless of the weight. 135 wouldnt stress me out as when people use 3 diff pairs of dumbells and leave them all around their bench when they leave.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

goandykid said:


> I hate when people leave weights on the bar, regardless of the weight. 135 wouldnt stress me out as when people use 3 diff pairs of dumbells and leave them all around their bench when they leave.


I do to. I expect people to give me the same treatment I give them-otherwise, I'll leave the 9 45s on each side of the rack just to be a dick.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 23, 2007)

goandykid said:


> I hate when people leave weights on the bar, regardless of the weight. 135 wouldnt stress me out as when people use 3 diff pairs of dumbells and leave them all around their bench when they leave.


That shit is so weaksauce.  I called some highschool kids out on that quite a few months back at a different gym.  PUT YOUR WEIGHTS BACK.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

weaksauce? WTF is that?


----------



## Spud (Jan 23, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> And that has what to do with anything I've said so far?  I don't care about the movements, it has to do with courtesy to other people in the gym.



Making people do more work is not courtesy. It's like if I came up to you and removed a plate from your bench and put it away... Hey! I was using that!


----------



## goandykid (Jan 23, 2007)

Many, many people use less than 135 to warmup. Just put the weights away, its not more efficient to leave them out there.


----------



## Spud (Jan 23, 2007)

Then they will be doing many people a great service when they remove those plates. I feel so good knowing I allowed someone else to do a good deed.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 23, 2007)

Are you from Michigan spud? The Hart House thing made me ask.


Personally I dont care, you dont go to my gym. I guarantee you piss people off AT LEAST occasionally by leaving weight there.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

I usually tell them to put the fucking weight away.


----------



## Spud (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm close to Michigan, like right next door. Except I'm in Canada.

No one has complained at my gym, but then again no one really complains about anything there.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 23, 2007)

Spud said:


> Making people do more work is not courtesy. It's like if I came up to you and removed a plate from your bench and put it away... Hey! I was using that!


What the _hell_ are you talking about?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2007)

So far, my favorite is the guy who was doing lateral raises while standing on the Bosu Ball.  He made sure to come over to me and let me know that if I needed a spot to just ask him.  I guess he was concerned that if an earthquake hit during my set, he would be the best person trained to handle that unstable environment and sport me.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

That's free entertainment.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 23, 2007)

P-funk said:


> So far, my favorite is the guy who was doing lateral raises while standing on the Bosu Ball.  He made sure to come over to me and let me know that if I needed a spot to just ask him.  I guess he was concerned that if an earthquake hit during my set, he would be the best person trained to handle that unstable environment and sport me.



Those fault lines are unpredictable.

I also like the guy who swings wildly on his reps to show off. Specifically, that structure w/ the arm sling things hanging form the top, where you put your upper arms through them and bring your legs upwards to hit your abs.

This older, chubby guy was talking to this younger,  chubby guy on how many reps they cna do.

Younger Guy: Man, I can only do about 5 at a time of these.

Older: Really? These are really easy for me.

The younger guy did 5-6 slow, good form, reps.

The older guy got on and started swinging back and forth as hard as he could to build up momentum. It wa slike being on a swing and he was building up for the jump off. the back of the structure would come off the ground by about half an inch every rep.

After his 15 rep set, he gave the "see, I'm the shit" look to the younger guy, the younger guy jsut smiled. Does anyone know the thing I'm talking about?


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 23, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Those fault lines are unpredictable.
> 
> I also like the guy who swings wildly on his reps to show off. Specifically, that structure w/ the arm sling things hanging form the top, where you put your upper arms through them and bring your legs upwards to hit your abs.
> 
> ...



Yea, those slings are for pussies.  Real men hang from their arms.  

In all honesty they are difficult to do in good form, and I hardly see anyone do it in good form.  However, I will simulate that same sling-aided position without the slings.  Better workout, in my opinion.  Of course, that's contingent upon one's ability to keep their arms at 90 degrees for an extended period of time.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw a girl doing lateral raises on half a stability ball once...I didn't know what she was trying to accomplish.


----------



## yuppy (Jan 24, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> weaksauce? WTF is that?




its saltier than soy sauce. but lighter. kinda like manjuice

oh i love the over weight guys doing ab excercises, like they are going to get a six pack without running or changing their diet.

well theyll have it, but itll be the reserve behind the keg, in case it runs out.

or the people walking on a treadmill.... WTF why would you have to walk on a treadmill. at least jog or walk fast... but going 3-4 mph isnt doing anything for you, unless your going uphill a lot!

and to the guy in my gym with fuckin gas; dont stand by me, or anyone unless you want to get throat punched. if im going to have trouble breathing during my workout, you can have trouble breathing during my workout too.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't understand criticisms of people doing valid, non-injurious, well formed exercises.  Walking is healthy, what are you complaining about?  Maybe it's a warm up, cool down, perhaps they're just getting into exercise after having done nothing for a decade.  Don't make fun of the overweight person doing ab exercises.  You don't know what they're doing for their diet, you don't know if they get some cardio.

Complain about the guy who farts.  Complain about people steaming in a corner while you workout on a machine.  But don't complain or make fun of someone who is getting exercise.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey HEY!!!! nothing wrong with farting, let me tell you...I go in a corner and blast. No one knows what happened and it is deadly.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 24, 2007)

I prefer the crop-dusting method.  It's a skill I perfected as a waiter in college.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> I saw a girl doing lateral raises on half a stability ball once...I didn't know what she was trying to accomplish.


I've seen that one too. I see trainers making clients do squats on that thing


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> I've seen that one too. I see trainers making clients do squats on that thing



lol, wow. That is dangerous.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jan 24, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I swear to christ...
> 
> This afternoon, an overweight, naked old man was in the locker room bent over a walker and was BLOW DRYING HIS CROTCH.
> 
> WHAT. THE. FUCK.


 
lol!


----------



## motiv8ed (Jan 24, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> weaksauce? WTF is that?



Its like taco bell hot sauce ...


----------



## motiv8ed (Jan 24, 2007)

So i'm in the locker room and i'm next to this wrinkled ass nekked old guy... I'm sitting down putting on my socks, hes like 2-3 feet away.. He then takes a hand full of what i guess was baby powder and splashes it in his butt crack. I look up in suprise just in time to catch a cloud of ass powder right in the face. 

I would have paid to see the look on my face. 

I think i've been scared


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, wow. That is dangerous.



No; face climbing is dangerous.  That's like trying to catch a bus with your teeth:  suicidal.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> There's a lady at the Y that will stand over you while you are on a machine she wants to use. Stare at you while looking back and forth at her watch. I purposely do more reps just to honk her off. It's so damn annoying!


...or...just turn to her...and say "You know..I'm gonna be here a while"...then fart..
Gross....but effective..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

somethings that the PT's in my gym are having thier clients do..is stand on one leg...and lift something.
Ex: one armed standing on one leg DB military press.
I understand 'core' training and all that fad crap..but doesn't that take away from the exercise to concentrrate on balance?
so...if you can do reps w/ 65lb DB's...but do it the one armed, one legged variety...you could do..say...40 lbs...cause u are also thinking about your balance...are you getting a better or worse workout?


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Had a good one tonight, not an idiot but a funny one.  There is this guy who works at our juice bar who is really fat around the middle and has these huge mutton chop sideburns, pretty quiet.  Doesn't look like he's touched a weight in his life.  Keeps to himself.  

So I'm training a client this afternoon and I see him come downstairs, still in his juice bar shirt and lie down on the bench press.  I think "this should be interesing" as I watch him load on a plate and push out 12 reps with great form.  Adds another plate.  Same thing.  3rd plate (now at 315).  Same thing.  Didn't even look like he was trying.  Put on another 35 per side and repped out 12 full range at 385, racked it, got up, took the weights off and walked away.  My jaw was on the floor.  

Turns out he's a former national level powerlifter who can deadlift 600 with no problems and can squat 4 plates easily.  Sometimes it's the quiet ones...


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> somethings that the PT's in my gym are having thier clients do..is stand on one leg...and lift something.
> Ex: one armed standing on one leg DB military press.
> I understand 'core' training and all that fad crap..but doesn't that take away from the exercise to concentrrate on balance?
> so...if you can do reps w/ 65lb DB's...but do it the one armed, one legged variety...you could do..say...40 lbs...cause u are also thinking about your balance...are you getting a better or worse workout?


I don't believe it's better _or_ worse.  It's different.  Focuses on a wider range of muscles than a simple, weakmo, curl.

Besides, if one has to _think_ more about their balance, maybe they should be working on that.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2007)

another clear response.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> I don't believe it's better _or_ worse.  It's different.  Focuses on a wider range of muscles than a simple, weakmo, curl.
> 
> Besides, if one has to _think_ more about their balance, maybe they should be working on that.



  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  If someone is using a PT, odds are (though not always), they are new to weight training.  I don't think that a trainer should be doing something like that to a beginner. 

The should be teaching them the basic, fundamentals, of weight training;  and not treating them like a circus bear.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jan 25, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Had a good one tonight, not an idiot but a funny one.  There is this guy who works at our juice bar who is really fat around the middle and has these huge mutton chop sideburns, pretty quiet.  Doesn't look like he's touched a weight in his life.  Keeps to himself.
> 
> So I'm training a client this afternoon and I see him come downstairs, still in his juice bar shirt and lie down on the bench press.  I think "this should be interesing" as I watch him load on a plate and push out 12 reps with great form.  Adds another plate.  Same thing.  3rd plate (now at 315).  Same thing.  Didn't even look like he was trying.  Put on another 35 per side and repped out 12 full range at 385, racked it, got up, took the weights off and walked away.  My jaw was on the floor.
> 
> Turns out he's a former national level powerlifter who can deadlift 600 with no problems and can squat 4 plates easily.  Sometimes it's the quiet ones...



  thats crazy


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If someone is using a PT, odds are (though not always), they are new to weight training.  I don't think that a trainer should be doing something like that to a beginner.
> 
> The should be teaching them the basic, fundamentals, of weight training;  and not treating them like a circus bear.


Oh sure.  But that assumes the PT actually _knows_ the basic fundamentals...

(That is in no way directed to any of the well trained professionals that visit this site, only the idiots I've witnessed at every gym I've been to...)


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 25, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> another clear response.


Balance as a natural body response is great.  I prefer not having to think about balancing.  All I'm saying there.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Oh sure.  But that assumes the PT actually _knows_ the basic fundamentals...
> 
> (That is in no way directed to any of the well trained professionals that visit this site, only the idiots I've witnessed at every gym I've been to...)



You didn't need that qualification.  Most of the very knowledgeable people here (who are ofter personal trainers themselves) have stated _numerous_ times that they think most personal trainer don't know jack.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Balance as a natural body response is great.  I prefer not having to think about balancing.  All I'm saying there.


So it's a natural response and the way you put it, there's no reason to think about it. So what if you have Cerebral Palsy? Balance is everything. Or had a stroke?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 25, 2007)

It's just about official at my gym.  Almost all of the resolutioners have given up on their goals.  I went to workout yesterday and one of the trainers just nodded and said that we could have our gym back now.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> It's just about official at my gym.  Almost all of the resolutioners have given up on their goals.  I went to workout yesterday and one of the trainers just nodded and said that we could have our gym back now.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 25, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> So it's a natural response and the way you put it, there's no reason to think about it. So what if you have Cerebral Palsy? Balance is everything. Or had a stroke?


What are you getting at here?  I stated that if someone has poor balance, they might want to work on that.  Maybe they have severe physical limitations, that's unfortunate.  But normal people should be able to develop better balance to the point where it becomes natural.  

Riding on a bike, for example.  Balance.  Unnatural, and necessary to develop initially before it become a natural response.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 25, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> It's just about official at my gym.  Almost all of the resolutioners have given up on their goals.  I went to workout yesterday and one of the trainers just nodded and said that we could have our gym back now.


I'm curious how much revenue gyms take in, a percentage of their yearly total, during the first month (or even week!) of the year.


----------



## yuppy (Jan 25, 2007)

ive posted some making fun of the fat guys walkin slow on a treadmills. (which really is good for them, at least they are working out) 

but now i got a fat guy walking on a treadmill playing a Nintendo DS (bascically a gameboy)

well at least hes gettin a workout while playing video games i guess....

but then he goes into the weight area, and passes the gameboy around to his friends. (high school kids)

The gym aint a fuckin star trek convention. ( i love video games, but for the sake of this post ill make some comment like that ) if you wanna go kill darth vader, goto an arcade.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 25, 2007)

lol thats ridiculous


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 25, 2007)

yuppy said:


> ive posted some making fun of the fat guys walkin slow on a treadmills. (which really is good for them, at least they are working out)
> 
> but now i got a fat guy walking on a treadmill playing a Nintendo DS (bascically a gameboy)
> 
> ...


In my opinion that is NO different than carrying around a cell phone.


----------



## webcke 112 (Jan 26, 2007)

These 2 guys who r probably my age (17) who only ever seem to do bicep curls, who use the flat benches to put their dumbbells and barbells on during their 'well deserved breaks'  like the rack is about 3 feet away yet they cant put it back when there is obviously people who need to use the benches. Just pisses me off so much . and yes they roll up their sleeves showing off their whole 13 inches.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2007)

webcke 112 said:


> These 2 guys who r probably my age (17) who only ever seem to do bicep curls, who use the flat benches to put their dumbbells and barbells on during their 'well deserved breaks'  like the rack is about 3 feet away yet they cant put it back when there is obviously people who need to use the benches. Just pisses me off so much . and yes they roll up their sleeves showing off their whole 13 inches.


I've actually seen that done in my gym. Once in a blue moon, when I'm feeling evil (which is 16 hours a day), I'll quietly walk near the bench with the said apparatus on it nudge it over. Usually it makes a quick and quiet commotion, and it allows me the opportunity to give them my point. Problem solved.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 26, 2007)

webcke 112 said:


> These 2 guys who r probably my age (17) who only ever seem to do bicep curls, who use the flat benches to put their dumbbells and barbells on during their 'well deserved breaks'  like the rack is about 3 feet away yet they cant put it back when there is obviously people who need to use the benches. Just pisses me off so much . and yes they roll up their sleeves showing off their whole 13 inches.



That's grounds for just moving thier crap onto the floor.  If they give you crap about it, tell them to piss off because you need to use the bench.


----------



## ava (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw a girl at my gym the other day texting on her cell phone WHILE DOING CRUNCHES!  WTF?  Maybe I'm too old but it's hard enough for me to text on my phone when I'm must sitting there.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2007)

Naw you're not old-just unbalanced.


----------



## yuppy (Jan 26, 2007)

texting during a workout...... thats pretty bad...


----------



## webcke 112 (Jan 26, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> That's grounds for just moving thier crap onto the floor.  If they give you crap about it, tell them to piss off because you need to use the bench.



Yeah i swear i'm gonna do that next time as it isn't the 1st time they've done it, they ALWAYS do it. Still i'm pretty sure they will give up soon and stop coming to the gym, god i hate these first few months of the new year, all these f***in idiots who just take up space in the gym doing nothing.


----------



## zl214 (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry, i have to bump this up...this one cracks me up..


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2007)

dumbass. Where did that one come from?


----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

zl214 said:


> sorry, i have to bump this up...this one cracks me up..



Now thats true supersetting...I think he's on to something.Cuts your workouts right in 1/2.Endless possiblities


----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ha if you look really closely I thought there was someone to his right doing the same exact thing but then realized there a mirror there


----------



## zl214 (Feb 2, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> dumbass. Where did that one come from?


 

saw it on getbig.com


----------



## JonnyStead (Feb 2, 2007)

The gym I use at work is full of New Year Noobs at the moment and I find that really annoying - why cant we just say "Oi you over there - yes you with the giant gut and man boobs - you're never gonna stick this out so why dont you just bugger off now and leave the equipment free for those of us who take this seriously?" - I suppose we cant be that mean though


----------



## the7zen (Feb 2, 2007)

zl214 said:


> saw it on getbig.com



I see this a lot in my Gym,couple of trainers who work there make their clients do this stunt.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 2, 2007)

the7zen said:


> I see this a lot in my Gym,couple of *trainers who work there make their clients do this stunt*.



Is that what that is lol?    Man that's a funny pic!


----------



## kidbodybilder (Feb 2, 2007)

the7zen said:


> I see this a lot in my Gym,couple of trainers who work there make their clients do this stunt.



 those guys should get fired


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 2, 2007)

Cell phones should be banned from the gym floor, that is all!!


----------



## kidbodybilder (Feb 3, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Cell phones should be banned from the gym floor, that is all!!



i think the same thing


----------



## Craig17 (Feb 3, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Cell phones should be banned from the gym floor, that is all!!



They are in my gym. If you want to take a call you have to go into the lobby area. The staff is only real strict about it during rush hour when the gym is packed, but there are signs posted everywhere.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 3, 2007)

As well they should be. Some people use it as an excuse to have a clock. BS there are clocks all over the gym. Just get there, change if need be, and get to work. Discussion over.


----------



## yuppy (Feb 4, 2007)

i leave mine in my car (kuz i worry itd get jacked outta my locker) 

but i wouldnt think of talking to someone while running or lifting


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Just because the benchmark for fitness is that you can carry on a conversation while running doesn't mean you should do it every time.


----------



## yuppy (Feb 4, 2007)

is that really a benchmark? maybe it just means your running too slow.


----------



## motiv8ed (Feb 5, 2007)

JonnyStead said:


> The gym I use at work is full of New Year Noobs at the moment and I find that really annoying - why cant we just say "Oi you over there - yes you with the giant gut and man boobs - you're never gonna stick this out so why dont you just bugger off now and leave the equipment free for those of us who take this seriously?" - I suppose we cant be that mean though



ah man... way to show support and encouragement! 

Your probably right though.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Feb 5, 2007)

So, I'm doing a fairly intense pullup/v-up exercise today, focused breathing, control, etc.  Some knobgobbler comes up asking me questions about my usage of a piece o' equipment near me.  Fuck you tard!!  Are you unaware of my current state of IN THE MIDDLE OF MY FREAKING SET AND YOU CAN WAIT TO BOTHER ME A FEW MORE SECONDS OMFG STAB YOU IN THE EYE WITH A 45LB PLATE!


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 5, 2007)

Apparently it was cable crossover day today at the gym.  Every set of cables was in use for no less than an hour by various groups of retards doing 6-8 sets of cable crossovers at peak times.  Makes doing any other cable work a little challenging.  

And what is with people who have no concept of personal space?  When you set up a bench it is obvious you're doing presses on and then some retard comes and starts doing a movement standing right beside your bench while you're sitting up between sets.  I actually had to hit the guy with my dumbbell so that he would get out of the way.  Oops, sorry about that...moron.


----------



## CourtQueen (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If someone is using a PT, odds are (though not always), they are new to weight training.  I don't think that a trainer should be doing something like that to a beginner.
> 
> The should be teaching them the basic, fundamentals, of weight training;  and not treating them like a circus bear.



 
They moved the little trainer area into the middle of the gym so everyone can watch.  And they wonder why they can't keep any clients....

And I still hate the f*&%* guys that have to do bicurls on the fricken squat rack (2 oclock in the f*&#* afternoon and I couldn't do squats cause of some pisshead)


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

CourtQueen said:


> And I still hate the f*&%* guys that have to do bicurls on the fricken squat rack (2 oclock in the f*&#* afternoon and I couldn't do squats cause of some pisshead)



Sadly, this isn't limited to the months of January and February.


----------



## gsxrK3 (Feb 5, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> So, I'm doing a fairly intense pullup/v-up exercise today, focused breathing, control, etc.  Some knobgobbler comes up asking me questions about my usage of a piece o' equipment near me.  Fuck you tard!!  Are you unaware of my current state of IN THE MIDDLE OF MY FREAKING SET AND YOU CAN WAIT TO BOTHER ME A FEW MORE SECONDS OMFG STAB YOU IN THE EYE WITH A 45LB PLATE!



I don't work out at a gym, but I absolutely hate being spoken to while exercising. Well, simply being spoken to I can put up with a little though it's still distracting. But don't ask a damn question...
You people here understand.


----------



## Pedro TT (Feb 6, 2007)

Today...for the first time ever, I got to experience the infamous squat rack curler. I just laughed and shook my head right next to him. Good thing it wasnt squat day.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

gsxrK3 said:


> I don't work out at a gym, but I absolutely hate being spoken to while exercising. Well, simply being spoken to I can put up with a little though it's still distracting. But don't ask a damn question...
> You people here understand.



I'm the same.  Hell, I can't stand it if someone is with a few feet of me while I'm working out.


----------



## MeatZatk (Feb 6, 2007)

motiv8ed said:


> So i'm in the locker room and i'm next to this wrinkled ass nekked old guy... I'm sitting down putting on my socks, hes like 2-3 feet away.. He then takes a hand full of what i guess was baby powder and splashes it in his butt crack. I look up in suprise just in time to catch a cloud of ass powder right in the face.
> 
> I would have paid to see the look on my face.
> 
> I think i've been scared



 my favorite


----------



## kidbodybilder (Feb 6, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> And what is with people who have no concept of personal space?  When you set up a bench it is obvious you're doing presses on and then some retard comes and starts doing a movement standing right beside your bench while you're sitting up between sets.  I actually had to hit the guy with my dumbbell so that he would get out of the way.  Oops, sorry about that...moron.



i would hit them 2 but if i cant go 2 my school gym i have 2 go 2 the y and if i hit some one there they would find some dum reson to throu me out


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2007)

me too-thought it was me.





DOMS said:


> I'm the same.  Hell, I can't stand it if someone is with a few feet of me while I'm working out.


----------



## yuppy (Feb 6, 2007)

2 people doing seated curls on the same bench.... one of them had an Emo slice.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 7, 2007)

Pedro TT said:


> Today...for the first time ever, I got to experience the infamous squat rack curler. I just laughed and shook my head right next to him. Good thing it wasnt squat day.



I'll plead guilty to doing this, but I do it if the gym is slow typically on a sunday. I like it because the longer bar helps me stabalize with more weight. Its just a preference.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I'll plead guilty to doing this, but I do it if the gym is slow typically on a sunday. I like it because the longer bar helps me stabalize with more weight. Its just a preference.



If you can't deadlift what you're curling, you've need to reassess your workout.


----------



## katt (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey I saw a new exercise yesterday!  You know if you do chins and only have a range of motion from your nose to your chin, you can do a hell of alot more of them that way


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

I see a guy that does his arm isolation movements on one of those half a stability balls with a flat bottom. I don't really see the point.


----------



## katt (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> I see a guy that does his arm isolation movements on one of those half a stability balls with a flat bottom. I don't really see the point.




you know, that is huge with the trainers in our gym.... do you really get more benefits from it??  As far as I can see, it's just strengthening your core.


----------



## Spud (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> I see a guy that does his arm isolation movements on one of those half a stability balls with a flat bottom. I don't really see the point.



He puts his arm on the halfball or stands on it?


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Spud said:


> He puts his arm on the halfball or stands on it?



Stands on it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

katt said:


> you know, that is huge with the trainers in our gym.... do you really get more benefits from it??  As far as I can see, it's just strengthening your core.



They usually just pass it off as "functional training"  just because they are using a stability ball. How functional is that though? How often would you be doing something that resembles that in real life, therefore making it functional.

Things like stability balls seem to have become synonomous with "functional training". I don't think most trainers even understand was "functional" is. Of course what is functional for one person may not be for another, it all depends on what they do.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If you can't deadlift what you're curling, you've need to reassess your workout.




What does this have to do with deads? I can dead lift roughly 4 times what I curl.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 7, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> What does this have to do with deads? I can dead lift roughly 4 times what I curl.



LMAO!

Our beloved TT was just trying to imply, in a rather humorous way, that you can use the oly bar to curl but you don't need to take up the squat rack. Just leave the bar on the floor and pick it up to do your sets. Hence the deadlifting what you curl.


----------



## JonnyStead (Feb 8, 2007)

Great news everyone - for the first time since the new year, the gym I have to use when I work away was empty of noobs - YAY! no more weighting for people to leave the treadmill (I only use this gym for cardio) whilst some guy that you know will have given up by Feb risks a massive heart attack by "Really going for it" - ah - all done by February 4th - the power of the New Year Resolution can not be doubted!


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 8, 2007)

Yanick said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Our beloved TT was just trying to imply, in a rather humorous way, that you can use the oly bar to curl but you don't need to take up the squat rack. Just leave the bar on the floor and pick it up to do your sets. Hence the deadlifting what you curl.




Ah ok......Moron is I.

Thats actually what I do, just that I take the bar fromt he squat rack not stand in front of the damn thing.


----------



## yuppy (Feb 8, 2007)

this stuff makes me love my gym, its sooo empty around 5 (only like 10 ppl there  max)

ive never seen more than 15 people in the weight room, kuz almost all the members are over 60


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 8, 2007)

funny thing happened in school. I didnt know ehere to post this so I'll just post it here....

Two guys walking in front of me....
One of them goes to the other, "Are you working out today"
His friend goes, "Yeah, today is my biceps and back day"
In return, the other dude replies with the most outrageously surprising voice..." you work out your back?"
The way he asked that made it sound like his friend was the only guy on Earth to workout his back.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

LexusGS said:


> funny thing happened in school. I didnt know ehere to post this so I'll just post it here....
> 
> Two guys walking in front of me....
> One of them goes to the other, "Are you working out today"
> ...



Lawl, I did a nice pull workout one day and went to class from the gym. My traps were still pumped when I got to class, and my professor asked me what the fuck was wrong with my neck?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 13, 2007)

The resolutioners seem to be hanging on longer than I expected.  I thought after not working out for 10 days, the crowd would thin.  No such luck.   

(my 10 day break was due to my being on a Lake Tahoe ski vacation, not slacking)


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 13, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> The resolutioners seem to be hanging on longer than I expected.  I thought after not working out for 10 days, the crowd would thin.  No such luck.
> 
> (my 10 day break was due to my being on a Lake Tahoe ski vacation, not slacking)





Agreed they are still rnning strong at my place as well. I don't get it, but hye more power to them. Though it does crowd the place a bit, especially the cardio. I'd say 99% of the resolution people are there for fat loss.


----------



## Big G (Feb 13, 2007)

It's the same in Columbus, Ohio. What's the deal? 

Running 5 miles on a treadmill with 3 or 4 "wide loads" taking turns on the treadmill in front is against humanitarian law, isn't it? 

They do have to pay more for taking up more room in the gym, right? 

Maybe we could get together and sue for the pain of watching their suffering. Something!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe the these are the people that will stick with it?


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok - so I don't - *really* don't - like working out in the evenings at our gym,, it's too damn crowded with high-schoolers (no offense to the high school peoples here)... but  I had just picked up a 50 lb DB to do overhead tri presses and this kid, put's his feet on the one and only seat with a back support to do his bench dips.....  and he says,,, "there's another bench over there"  well.... it doesn't have a back that I need for support...

So I got a little miffed and left to do the Hammer Strength tricep press instead.... well,,, after my very first set was done and my partner was getting ready to load his plates on it,,, the asshole's girlfriend (90 lbs maybe soaking wet)  came up and asked if she could do a "quick set"......

Shit....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2007)

After having consulted the Oxford English dictionary, the Merriam Webster website, and my own writings on the subject, I believe that the correct response should have been, "Fuck you!"


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> After having consulted the Oxford English dictionary, the Merriam Webster website, and my own writings on the subject, I believe that the correct response should have been, "Fuck you!"



I concur with findings Professor DOMS!


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2007)

Would have fit perfectly....


----------



## Big G (Feb 13, 2007)

OK. This is too F&^%ing funny. I have tears in my eye reading these posts. Everyone on this board rocks!  Thanks for the smiles, folks. You can all pat yourself on the back from me!


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 13, 2007)

Big G said:


> OK. This is too F&^%ing funny. I have tears in my eye reading these posts. Everyone on this board rocks!  Thanks for the smiles, folks. You can all pat yourself on the back from me!



I would but its shoulder day, and I don't want to risk pulling anything


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 15, 2007)

People who think the exercise ball is a basketball and insist on bouncing it in the weight room should have the fully inflated ball shoved up their cornholes.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, so this morning im on the treadmill, and this young guy starts up on the one next to me. He starts going at it quite fast, really concentrating like.
Im just like, fine, paying attention to myself just incase i trip or something, cos i get really paranoid im going to fall off the things. Five minutes goes by and then the fire alarm goes off. Now, im in that gym every morning at the same time and i know that sometimes its just a drill, so i just carry on as normal. 

Next thing, the gym supervisor comes in the door (behind the treadmills) and shouts 'its alright, its just a drill'. No need to worry right? Well, at the sound of the supervisors voice, Forrest next to me turns around to see who is shouting and, not paying attention for a milisecond, loses his footing, the belt sweeps his feet away from him and he goes down, smacking his head on the console on the way. 

Obviously totally mortified now, and on the floor, he picks himself up and dusts himself off. Now, this is the point at which he should have gone home, but no, in order to redeem himself and repair some of the pride he just hurt by falling off the treadmill, he decides to get back on, WITHOUT STOPPING THE MACHINE!!
I swear to god, he jumped back onto the moving belt, got in about two steps before falling off it again and landing back up on the floor. He got up again and tried it AGAIN, but this time grabbed a hold of the handrail and managed to stay on. 

I was watching all of this in the full length mirror in front of me, having myself grabbed hold of my own handrails just incase the bad karma from pissing myself laughing at him made me fall off too!! His face was beetroot.

I had to leave before i hurt myself laughing.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Phred (Feb 15, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> People who think the exercise ball is a basketball and insist on bouncing it in the weight room should have the fully inflated ball shoved up their cornholes.


What the hell is that thing doing in the weight room???!!!  I thought is was for the Pool.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Ok, so this morning im on the treadmill, and this young guy starts up on the one next to me. He starts going at it quite fast, really concentrating like.
> Im just like, fine, paying attention to myself just incase i trip or something, cos i get really paranoid im going to fall off the things. Five minutes goes by and then the fire alarm goes off. Now, im in that gym every morning at the same time and i know that sometimes its just a drill, so i just carry on as normal.
> 
> Next thing, the gym supervisor comes in the door (behind the treadmills) and shouts 'its alright, its just a drill'. No need to worry right? Well, at the sound of the supervisors voice, Forrest next to me turns around to see who is shouting and, not paying attention for a milisecond, loses his footing, the belt sweeps his feet away from him and he goes down, smacking his head on the console on the way.
> ...



haha! I would have paid to have seen that!


----------



## Big G (Feb 15, 2007)

Seriously folks, this has been the best thread ever. God bless the Resolutioners. At least they're good for something.


----------



## JonnyStead (Feb 15, 2007)

I was in the hotel gym last night and these 2 girls came in. One was training in Jeans - thats right in tight jeans. After doing some suspicious looking 'push ups' she decided to use the thingy people use to make crunches safer - you know you kinda lie in it on the floor and it helps with the movement - anywho after a couple of mins trying to work out how to use it these two guys from the hotel come in to change the towels etc. 

So the girls ask these two (who barely speak english I should add) how to use this thing and they proceed to start 'teaching' them. Only its abundently clear that they dont know either so I asked if either of them were PTs (they looked at me blankly) so I suggested to the girls that they should do some walking on the treadmill and join a gym when they get home to get tuition. The 2 guys werent happy - but hey ho... role on march...


----------



## Pedro TT (Feb 16, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Agreed they are still rnning strong at my place as well. I don't get it, but hye more power to them. Though it does crowd the place a bit, especially the cardio. I'd say 99% of the resolution people are there for fat loss.



As the more days pass, the less I see the resolutioners. By march I think 95% are gone.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 17, 2007)

Pedro TT said:


> As the more days pass, the less I see the resolutioners. By march I think 95% are gone.



I joined my new gym just after the new year, and as I was leaving yesterday the owner asked me, "So whens the next workout"? I thought for a second and said, well Sunday its slow in here I like it then. Ok see you then.

As I was driving home, I got to thinking. Did he think I was a resolutioner? I've lost 22lb in the mans gym in seven weeks. I'm there three days a week, and sometimes four. Then I realized that I was over thinking it. 

The resolutioners are still holding strong at my gym though.


----------



## Valias (Feb 18, 2007)

Whilst this guy isn't a New years guy, i thought you guys might like to hear it, i can't believe i didn't think of it earlier.

Ok, side lateral raises with dumbels right? Now think holding onto one corner of a power rack, and using your other arm to lateral raise a dumbell

then going to the otherside of the rack to do your other shoulder. Now immagine two guys doing this for around 20 minutes.

Sadly this guy is on roids (or so the gym talk says) and he's fairly buff.


----------



## Spud (Feb 18, 2007)

Valias said:


> Whilst this guy isn't a New years guy, i thought you guys might like to hear it, i can't believe i didn't think of it earlier.
> 
> Ok, side lateral raises with dumbels right? Now think holding onto one corner of a power rack, and using your other arm to lateral raise a dumbell
> 
> ...



I've seen that exercise advertised in Muscle and Fitness many times.


----------



## silverback (Feb 20, 2007)

Pedro TT said:


> As the more days pass, the less I see the resolutioners. By march I think 95% are gone.



Yep, but by the end of march we have the 'the summer's coming crew' joining and doing much the same as the reolutioners!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 20, 2007)

Yesterday there was this chick with one of those short BB's with fixed weights on her back, standing on that half swiss ball turned over (the flat side up), with one foot over the other knee and doing one legged squats!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2007)

Two days ago:

A guy moving from machine to machine training his girlfriend.

He was loading them way higher than he could handle. It was obvious. I was laughing my head off inside, but the last few reps he was putting his entire body into a LATERAL RAISE machine.

There was also somebody who came in lay down on a fixed-plane bench press machine, loading it with 20KG per side, whacked out 8 reps (baaaad form. even on a fixed plane - feet up on the bench, elbows flared to fucking hades).

Then...he loaded it with an extra 30KG each side...and whacked out anoth 8 reps - the first four in terrible form, the second four getting a lower range of motion each rep untill the last one moved about three inches in total. His breathing stopped around rep three and it honestly looked like his main training goal was to burst all the blood vessels in his fucking face.

What a tool!


----------



## JonnyStead (Feb 21, 2007)

Holy crap these people worry me - I remember my dad telling me that his brother used to hang around bodybuilders back in the '60's and because of overdoing it, more than one of them had a stroke! nice...

Hey ho...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2007)

JonnyStead said:


> Holy crap these people worry me - I remember my dad telling me that his brother used to hang around bodybuilders back in the '60's and because of overdoing it, more than one of them had a stroke! nice...
> 
> Hey ho...



The guy i saw was by no means a bodybuilder, hahaha.

I barely consider him capable of logical thought.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow - were you at my gym yesterday???


----------



## JonnyStead (Feb 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> The guy i saw was by no means a bodybuilder, hahaha.
> 
> I barely consider him capable of logical thought.



A drummer then?  

I can say that... I play drums


----------



## Mystik (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw one guy yesterday doing free weight leg extensions, I guess he had it way overloaded the weights. "theres not much room on that little bar"

He was turning quite red in the face and sweating like crazy, but he not even have water bottle near by. He looked like pretty big guy that didnt seem to smart.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow - were you at my gym yesterday???


 be nice katt


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 21, 2007)

I still see NEW resolutioners.

Yesterday I had a convo. with a guy about how he is starting his New Years Res along with the Chinese New Year. 

He then came up to me while I was doing Hang Cleans and proceded to explain to me why I should go all the way to the ground and pull up. 

I said, "i'm doing hang clean's right now, not power cleans", he said, "well those are useless" and walked off.

I then had to wait for the smith machine squats because he decided her would use it for F*cking upright rows.

Jack ASs.


----------



## Mista (Feb 21, 2007)

StanUk said:


> haha! I would have paid to have seen that!



That reminds me of one time I took a friend to the gym for his first time. I was warming up on a bike and he was on the machine next to me. He wa running, wearing a hat and he put it on the ground. I noticed he bent a bit and got a bit wonky when he put the hat on the floor. So I tell him to see if he can pick it back up while running. 

He bends down and trips over his feet.He gets flipped over then thrown into the wall behind the machine. There is about a foot gap between the wall and machine, just enough to get him stuck and burnt by the belt, then in attempt to get away, flipped again.


----------



## Rhyno (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw this guy the otherday in my gym and i thought that he looked like he was experienced as he had quite developed arms. I then saw him proceed stright to the smith machine, load it with about 60kgs (not much considering his size) and started to bench press. After about his fifth he was holding his breath, by the tenth his legs were up in the air like a mad man and by the fifteenth he had to hook it on about the third hook because he could not do another. 

It just got me thinking it doesnt look like he's been doing this for long as he has poor knowledge + no form, and i dont mean to offend or stereotype, but he must be taking roids to get that big.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Feb 22, 2007)

i was in the guy yesterday and these 2 chicks in there not bad looking i must say but they did like 2 leg excries and left no cardo or anthing i was just lafing because at every thing they did i had to go over and help


----------



## MACCA (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, we have a new instructor at our gym who used to be a member so everyone knows or reckonises him.Since becoming an one too one instructor he seems to have spent to much time on the sunbed and as gone from being a pastie white guy to being a very dried up black impersonator. To be honest hes a good looking guy being a model and so and he worked in the USA or so all our local UK papers stated being Jean Claude van dammes stunt man or stand in..Getting back to the point he seems to know what hes doing when instructing but what a pain in the arse when hes working out by himself.Firstly he insists on trying to talk or give advice when your doing your own thing even when you have your earplugs in listening to music, he will always stand right in front of you so he can look at himself wearing the tightest t shirts he can fit into and will start doing pressups on the dumbell rack(feet on floor hands on dumbell rack) so he can watch himself but seems not to see everybody standing behind him trying to get to the dumbells,what makes it even worst is that all the young girls swoon over him, ok a little bit of jealously i suppose but he pisses me off with his shitty attitude and lack of respect to everyone else....


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's my favorite of the morning...this lady walking on the treadmill, with 3-4% incline, holding the handrails, eyes closed and rolling her head around like a bobble head doll.  I'd fall   I should add this is the same lady that I complained about before who stands and stares at you if you are on a machine she wants.  Aw...sweet huh?


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> be nice katt



uhhh, I *was* being nice.. my comment was that I saw the same people at my gym... it's universal


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I joined my new gym just after the new year, and as I was leaving yesterday the owner asked me, "So whens the next workout"? I thought for a second and said, well Sunday its slow in here I like it then. Ok see you then.
> 
> As I was driving home, I got to thinking. Did he think I was a resolutioner? I've lost 22lb in the mans gym in seven weeks. I'm there three days a week, and sometimes four. Then I realized that I was over thinking it.
> 
> The resolutioners are still holding strong at my gym though.



  I think that the new gym I go to thinks the same about me!   I joined there to lift at my lunchtime because it's right by work.  I see their front door from my office door.  It's great but I always wonder if they think the same.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2007)

katt said:


> uhhh, I *was* being nice.. my comment was that I saw the same people at my gym... it's universal


sorry misread. wanna beat me into submission?


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> sorry misread. wanna beat me into submission?


----------



## MeatZatk (Mar 21, 2007)

Saw a guy doing shoulder presses on the standing calf raise machine today.  He looked frustrated because the handles would only go up so far.


----------



## Mista (Mar 21, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Saw a guy doing shoulder presses on the standing calf raise machine today.  He looked frustrated because the handles would only go up so far.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't knock it til you try it!!

er ... nevermind


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2007)

I saw a guy doing calf raises on an Olympic bench then fell down into a mirror and shattered it.


----------



## S.DOT. (Mar 21, 2007)

The gym isnt a work place where everyone NEEDS TO HAVE EXPIERIENCE its a place to relax, be yourself and have fun (with limits of course), as well a place to maybe start a new hobby so to all of you EXPIERIENCED GYM GOERS loosen up until the gym requires a RESUME you should all chill out and accept everyones habits! ...ps. Love to all!


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I saw a guy doing calf raises on an Olympic bench then fell down into a mirror and shattered it.



ROFLX298891248989481298924892489214243444444444


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

S.DOT. said:


> The gym isnt a work place where everyone NEEDS TO HAVE EXPIERIENCE its a place to relax, be yourself and have fun (with limits of course), as well a place to maybe start a new hobby so to all of you EXPIERIENCED GYM GOERS loosen up until the gym requires a RESUME you should all chill out and accept everyones habits! ...ps. Love to all!



Well posting our experiences on here and laughing about them is better than going off on some random guy in the gym, don't you think?


----------



## kdawgster (Mar 21, 2007)

Long time reader, but this thread has made me post my first in several years. Really enjoy all of these stories, don't ever stop posting them!


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Stone said:


> This guy at my gym - loads up for squats with 250 kilos - paces around grunts a bit looks real pumped - then drops it to 200 kilos (without doing even 1 rep of 250) starts to squat with about 2 centimeters of range. Buy the way this is the same guy who left his bright pink underwear on the back of the door in the shower - he now has the nickname PINKY!!!



Looks like we have our own new years resolutioner right here. The guys been here since 04 and has 9 posts and it just so happens to be in January!


----------



## Rubes (Mar 21, 2007)

watching my friend that had shoulder surgery a few months ago bench press. thats a pretty idiotic thing to do isnt it?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2007)

S.DOT. said:


> The gym isnt a work place where everyone NEEDS TO HAVE EXPIERIENCE its a place to relax, be yourself and have fun (with limits of course), as well a place to maybe start a new hobby so to all of you EXPIERIENCED GYM GOERS loosen up until the gym requires a RESUME you should all chill out and accept everyones habits! ...ps. Love to all!


wow. you really need to cut that sanjiah shit down.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

kdawgster said:


> Long time reader, but this thread has made me post my first in several years. Really enjoy all of these stories, don't ever stop posting them!


Post whore.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well posting our experiences on here and laughing about them is better than going off on some random guy in the gym, don't you think?


no, actually I dont think its as fun.


----------



## kdawgster (Mar 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Post whore.



 Sorry bout that, I'll try to put up some good stuff as I think of it I suppose. I'm a high school coach so I do all my workouts in our weightroom. Haven't had a gym membership in 3 years but maybe I can think of something that hasn't been posted already on here...


----------



## BringinToddBack (Mar 21, 2007)

haha that's classic.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2007)

S.DOT. said:


> The gym isnt a work place where everyone NEEDS TO HAVE EXPIERIENCE *its a place to relax*, be yourself and have fun (with limits of course), as well a place to maybe start a new hobby so to all of you EXPIERIENCED GYM GOERS loosen up until the gym requires a RESUME you should all chill out and accept everyones habits! ...ps. Love to all!



Relax?

Enjoy being out of shape.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Relax?
> 
> Enjoy being out of shape.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok I've got a good one from last night. I saw a dude using straps to do DB lateral raises. I about burst into laughter, when I saw him strapping onto the 30lb DB.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2007)

kdawgster said:


> Sorry bout that, I'll try to put up some good stuff as I think of it I suppose. I'm a high school coach so I do all my workouts in our weightroom. Haven't had a gym membership in 3 years but maybe I can think of something that hasn't been posted already on here...



 

Since you're a coach and run a weight room, I think a lot of people would like to see you run a journal.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If you can't deadlift what you're curling, you've need to reassess your workout.




I've done curls off the squat rack.  Being able to suspend the bar on the rack makes it much easier to change plates.  But rest assured, I only do it when there's nobody around who wants to do squats.  If I see anybody who even remotely looks like they want to use the rack for it's intended purpose I ask them if they want it.  If they do, I move.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> I've done curls off the squat rack.  Being able to suspend the bar on the rack makes it much easier to change plates.  But rest assured, I only do it when there's nobody around who wants to do squats.  If I see anybody who even remotely looks like they want to use the rack for it's intended purpose I ask them if they want it.  If they do, I move.



And that's what makes you such a fine outstanding gym-citizen.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 22, 2007)

My best gym story involves personal space.  Seems every squat day this skinny little guy would set up an olympic bar RIGHT behind the squat rack, load it up with a whopping ten pounds per side and do standing military presses.  I'm talking RIGHT behind me.  I explained the dangers of this three times and he still wouldn't move.  Finally I decided to go ahead and risk my clean Jockey shorts and, while ATG, I let go with the nicest green fog you could possibly imagine.  I didn't see him again for months.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2007)

know what I hate, speaking of personal space? You are sitting on the weight bench doing DB curls, for example, and this retard comes over in the nastiest smelling clothes, smelling like ass, and just places his smelly fucking ass in front of you, right in front of the dumbbell rack.  I usually have visions of drop kicking stanky right there.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 22, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> My best gym story involves personal space.  Seems every squat day this skinny little guy would set up an olympic bar RIGHT behind the squat rack, load it up with a whopping ten pounds per side and do standing military presses.  I'm talking RIGHT behind me.  I explained the dangers of this three times and he still wouldn't move.  Finally I decided to go ahead and risk my clean Jockey shorts and, while ATG, I let go with the nicest green fog you could possibly imagine.  I didn't see him again for months.



God damn, ALBOB gas must be horrible.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 22, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> My best gym story involves personal space.  Seems every squat day this skinny little guy would set up an olympic bar RIGHT behind the squat rack, load it up with a whopping ten pounds per side and do standing military presses.  I'm talking RIGHT behind me.  I explained the dangers of this three times and he still wouldn't move.  Finally I decided to go ahead and risk my clean Jockey shorts and, while ATG, I let go with the nicest green fog you could possibly imagine.  I didn't see him again for months.




Oh just terrible....that might come in handy for me. At my gym the resident three meat heads stop and watch me do deads everytime. Mind you I've been doing them for a month total, and never seen any of them do them. I know there is nothing impressive about my deads. So I get the idea that they either A) want to ask me something? B) point out a fault they see, or C) are waiting for the squat rack. How about D) non of the above and seeing how many dildos it takes to watch a fat guy do deads. I need to walk by them after I'm done and give them a cropdusting.


----------



## ponyboy (Mar 23, 2007)

Speaking of standing in front of racks, what is with these idiots who decide to do their curls, presses, raises etc right in front of the dumbbell rack so that nobody else can grab any?  And then they give you a dirty look when you interrupt their set.  Step back a few feet you idiot and then you won't have that problem.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Speaking of standing in front of racks, what is with these idiots who decide to do their curls, presses, raises etc right in front of the dumbbell rack so that nobody else can grab any?  And then they give you a dirty look when you interrupt their set.  Step back a few feet you idiot and then you won't have that problem.


because they are vain assholes who think they're deiseled up and want to look at themselves in front of the mirror with their 15 inch arms and admire the little vein that's making its way through the layers of blubber just so they can say: wow I got a vein!!! All the while what they really should be doing is being bitch smacked by a 45 lb plate from Katt.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 23, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> God damn, ALBOB gas must be horrible.



If you value your life, don't EVER do military presses  behind me while I'm doing squats.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 23, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> If you value your life, don't EVER do military presses  behind me while I'm doing squats.




By the sounds of things...this man speaks the truth.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2007)

I seen a guy come in a few days ago and he did two sets of pull downs and one set of DB rows, and on just one side at that. He left then a guy came in and talked on his cell for 1/2 hour while staring at the equipment.


----------



## Phred (Mar 23, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> If you value your life, don't EVER do military presses  behind me while I'm doing squats.


 This reminds me of a time I was in a gym doing seated DB presses behind one of 3 squat racks.  The bench was around 6 feet behind the rack.  This 20 something gal decides she needs to do squats in THAT rack.  Now the other racks are not in use and she was wearing really short shorts with the top rolled down.  Man what a site.  Then I noticed the gym was quiet, and all the other guys in the gym had stopped their workouts; they were trying to be sly looking in the  mirriors from around the gym (ya know trying not to be obvious.) to get a good view of her glutes.  After 3 sets she left.  That is all she did.  Well that is not all she did, she messed up my concentration for a while.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Oh just terrible....that might come in handy for me. At my gym the resident three meat heads stop and watch me do deads everytime. Mind you I've been doing them for a month total, and never seen any of them do them. I know there is nothing impressive about my deads. So I get the idea that they either A) want to ask me something? B) point out a fault they see, or C) are waiting for the squat rack. How about D) non of the above and seeing how many dildos it takes to watch a fat guy do deads. I need to walk by them after I'm done and give them a cropdusting.



Cropdusting... Hilarious!


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 23, 2007)

Phred said:


> This reminds me of a time I was in a gym doing seated DB presses behind one of 3 squat racks.  The bench was around 6 feet behind the rack.  This 20 something gal decides she needs to do squats in THAT rack.  Now the other racks are not in use and she was wearing really short shorts with the top rolled down.  Man what a site.  Then I noticed the gym was quiet, and all the other guys in the gym had stopped their workouts; they were trying to be sly looking in the  mirriors from around the gym (ya know trying not to be obvious.) to get a good view of her glutes.  After 3 sets she left.  That is all she did.  Well that is not all she did, she messed up my concentration for a while.



I literally can't do seated flys at night in my college's gym for a similar reason.  Right in plain view is a window that at night is very reflective.  Right behind me on the floor above is usually a group of extremely hot girls doing dance practice or yoga or something.  The windows give a nice view from a very nice angle.  Just isn't possible to concentrate like that


----------



## suerhul (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok. This thread cinches it! I am not going to be joining a gym.

Thanks guys for turning a newbie right the hell away from even wanting to try and build a decent bod.... With people like you in the gym who would even want to step foot in the place!


----------



## Mags (Mar 28, 2007)

suerhul said:


> Ok. This thread cinches it! I am not going to be joining a gym.
> 
> Thanks guys for turning a newbie right the hell away from even wanting to try and build a decent bod.... With people like you in the gym who would even want to step foot in the place!


 
This thread has told you what NOT to do in a gym, so it's an insightful piece of advice for a newbie. Quit whining and just start lifting. When you're an experienced lifter who knows how much time and effort has to be put into achieving or working towards your goals- then you'll be back here, moaning about the same thing. Welcome to the club.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2007)

yeeeaaah. what he said.


----------



## suerhul (Mar 28, 2007)

lOl... I knew that my remark would get a snappy reply..  

What not to do : make chirpy comments to people hooked on chirpy comments..

Have a great day all!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 28, 2007)

I saw some penis fluffer on a treadmill last night doing like half a workout.  He must have had the machine cranked up to 9.  He's run for about 20 seconds, then grab onto the hand rails and lift himself off the machine (what I refer to as a "treadmill dip").  Then with his elbows locked out and dangling above the moving belt, he'd sort of run like half speed.  Then he'd drop back down into normal treadmill position and run normally for like another 20 seconds.  Dumbass would get a better workout if he lowered the speed and just ran normally without using the rails like a walker.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I saw some penis fluffer on a treadmill last night doing like half a workout.  He must have had the machine cranked up to 9.  He's run for about 20 seconds, then grab onto the hand rails and lift himself off the machine (what I refer to as a "treadmill dip").  Then with his elbows locked out and dangling above the moving belt, he'd sort of run like half speed.  Then he'd drop back down into normal treadmill position and run normally for like another 20 seconds.  Dumbass would get a better workout if he lowered the speed and just ran normally without using the rails like a walker.


'scuse me....


----------



## milod (Mar 29, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> He's run for about 20 seconds, then grab onto the hand rails and lift himself off the machine (what I refer to as a "treadmill dip").  Then with his elbows locked out and dangling above the moving belt, he'd sort of run like half speed.  Then he'd drop back down into normal treadmill position and run normally for like another 20 seconds.


If he was holding himself up for about ten seconds each time, he may have been doing high intensity interval training on the Tabata protocol (20 seconds of sprint, 10 seconds active rest, repeat 8 times, vomit optional).  It's supposed to be pretty good for burning fat, but I've not tried it myself.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 29, 2007)

sounds too complicated to even try


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 29, 2007)

milod said:


> If he was holding himself up for about ten seconds each time, he may have been doing high intensity interval training on the Tabata protocol (20 seconds of sprint, 10 seconds active rest, repeat 8 times, vomit optional).  It's supposed to be pretty good for burning fat, but I've not tried it myself.



Why not just turn down the speed of the treadmill instead of looking like a 'tard?  Plus, he goes like this for 45 minutes, plus he alternates with taking his feet off the treadmill entirely as well.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 29, 2007)

Jus sounds like another numbskull trying to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## JonnyStead (Mar 29, 2007)

I was staying at a spa hotel this week and went for a quick run on my cardio day. There was a guy in there KILLING himself with the weights... or at least he sounded like he was. He was running back and forth between leg press, cable cross overs and benching some small ish dumbells. The noise he was making on each rep was extremely annoying. Sounded like someone was ramming a stick up his ass... I know I shouldnt rant - but I remembered this thread whilst I was in there so you guys must be getting to me!


----------



## ava (Apr 4, 2007)

Got a new one for everybody.  Yesterday I saw a group of 5 high schoolers weighing the olympic bar on the scale.


----------



## dodgyone (Apr 4, 2007)

ava said:


> Got a new one for everybody.  Yesterday I saw a group of 5 high schoolers weighing the olympic bar on the scale.



I guess it's better than them weighing themselves. It always amuses me when I see people getting on the scales after a workout. Unless you're very in depth and calculating the amount of water lost then there just isn't any point!


----------



## captaincaberman (Apr 13, 2007)

Today:
* The guy that stands in front of the dumbbell rack
* The trainer that trains 4 people at the same time, while walking around talking on his cell phone and leaning against equipment that people need to use.  This guy gets in my way almost every time.

Other days:
* The guy that comes in and puts his stuff on a bench he's not using and assumes that no one else will need to use it.
* The 2 guys that hog the decline bench for an hour and do nothing but talk.
* The guy that puts his dumbbells in the wrong spot on the rack, you find out when you go to put yours up.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2007)

captaincaberman said:


> Today:
> * The guy that puts his dumbbells in the wrong spot on the rack, you find out when you go to put yours up.



Grr! That one totally gets to me aswell.

Its ALWAYS the 34KGs in my gym, because they are lighter than the 36s, 38s, 40s, and 42s, their spot is on the upper part of a two-tier rack, but of course nobody can be bothered to get them ALLLLL the way up there, so they take the 38s off and put them on the floor, and put the 34s where the 38s were!!!?!?!?!

LAZY.

***

The other day i saw a guy doing dumbell curls on a stability ball in the warmup section (mats on the floor) right underneath a sign that said "no free-weights in the warmup area". When i pointed this out to him he smiled and said "dont worry, i wont be long" as if there was a paragraph of small print on the bottom of the notice that said "Unless you're not going to be long".

Jackass .


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 14, 2007)

The whole time I was at the gym yesterday (about 50 minutes) there was a jerk off doing squats the whole time. Easily 5 minute RI's. He started at 135 lbs, worked up to 225 in small increments, then worked his way back down. Well, I assume he went all the way back down. He was there when I got to the gym, and he was still there when I left.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

I saw people using the pulldown cable, and then kept pulling it past their neck into a pushdown like movement.


----------



## Phred (Apr 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> I saw people using the pulldown cable, and then kept pulling it past their neck into a pushdown like movement.


 Ya mean like a pull down to a tri press????


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 14, 2007)

i work in a gym, and i can assure you that virtually everyone there is an idiot.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> i work in a gym, and i can assure you that virtually everyone there is an idiot.



Do you work in a commercial gym?


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

Phred said:


> Ya mean like a pull down to a tri press????



Kind of, but not really.

Let me better explain.

The person will pull the weight down, and once it gets to their neck, the velocity just maintains itself and there arms go loose, all tension is lost and the bar just floats down, and back up. It's what happens when you use really light weigts. They do it on the seated lat pulldown and the bar goes down and hits the padding, it's silly.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> Kind of, but not really.
> 
> Let me better explain.
> 
> The person will pull the weight down, and once it gets to their neck, the velocity just maintains itself and there arms go loose, all tension is lost and the bar just floats down, and back up. It's what happens when you use really light weigts. They do it on the seated lat pulldown and the bar goes down and hits the padding, it's silly.



I see this all the time.


----------



## Dumby (Apr 15, 2007)

People who do 1-absurd number of sets of something like 10-15 different lifts.  Also, people who try and give me advice and don't get when I tell them that what I do works best for me.  Like no disrespect Mr. 50 year old beer-belly man who can "bench 300" for a rep ( on the days he can fit behind his steering wheel ), but seriously I know what I'm doing.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll be making an appearance at my local gym tommorow. Enough said.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 16, 2007)

I got this skinny skid come up to me after a set of narrow grip press downs, which follows skull crushers, and said for it to be 'real effective, widen your grip'. 

His arms must have been as thick as my wrists! aaaaaagh


----------



## mrmark (Apr 16, 2007)

S.DOT. said:


> The gym isnt a work place where everyone NEEDS TO HAVE EXPIERIENCE its a place to relax, be yourself and have fun (with limits of course), as well a place to maybe start a new hobby so to all of you EXPIERIENCED GYM GOERS loosen up until the gym requires a RESUME you should all chill out and accept everyones habits! ...ps. Love to all!



As a ''Spa Therapist/Make up artist/Cargo airline Agent'' I would expect this type of attitude from you but for the rest of us, the gym is place of our hobby, which is enjoyable but we take seriously.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 16, 2007)

Shit heads who do heavy lifting (db bench press) EVERYday 5 days a week. I even told them they are not improving anything, but i got the "no man, I know this. it works great".

Machine hoggers. School football hogs the bench press for over an hour a day and there is only 3 people of them working out.

Little kids who lift for 4 mins then go in front of the mirros and start flexing....or pull their shirt to check their abs...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 17, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> School football hogs the bench press for over an hour a day and there is only 3 people of them working out.
> *The reason I fucking loathe going to the gym on Monday afternoons.*
> 
> Little kids who lift for 4 mins then go in front of the mirros and start flexing....or pull their shirt to check their abs...
> *Where are the parents???? On the ellipse or the stepper? *


----------



## Big G (Apr 19, 2007)

I have to take a moment from this truly wonderful thread to say I just love bodybuilding. Straight up. I love everything about it. I love eating every three hours. I love all the salmon, lean beef, chicken breasts, tuna and eggs. I love the gallon of water by my side. I love the enormous mounds of brocolli and asparus I can pile onto my plate in the evenings and I especially love it in the gym!

Take today for example... I did a little lunchtime workout... arms and shoulders...

First off, Military Press 15,7F,6F,7F(2 forced by spotter) superset (no pauses!) with alternating LRLR seated DB curls (strict form, counting every lift as 1) 27F,15F,9F,7F.

I haven't got out of my seat yet and I'm already sweating from the intensity. I go to put the DBs back and there's this straight-armed guy trying his hand at light-weight lateral raises... and he's on the wrong side of the rack! As he flailed his arms about he blocked access to a huge portion of the rack. Even with me right beside him, dripping sweat, carrying two DBs and obviously trying to put them back, he didn't stop until I litearlly kind-of barged in!

Idiot # 1 !  

I grab two slightly lighter DBs and switch to a machine that does the equivalent of bent over side DB lateral raises (rear delts) superset with front DB raises (Again, no need to get up. No pauses. With intensity!)

I'm sweating, straining, busting ass and giving it all I've got, and throughout the whole thing there're these three guys; two sitting on machines like they were couches, one standing, animated, telling stories right in front of me. The fat guy (doing all the talking) is blocking almost the whole isle. There are people trying to lunges around him and stuff. I can see other people wanting to use the equipment but not wanting to interupt the highly animated storytelling that's going on! It's horrible! 

Idiots 2, 3 and 4!

I move onto skullcrushers superset with concentration curls. Again, throughout the whole thing, there's this one guy, using a weight waaay too heavy, right next to me, grunting waaay too loudly every time he swings that thing back and forth! Like some giant dumbass clock pendulum, or something!

Idiot #5! Although he really should count as two because of the noise and the dumbass form!  

Next, tricep pressdown with cable/rope superset with front DB raises. Mid way through, with the DBs right near my feet, dripping sweat, and mid-rep some kid asks me if I'm done with the dumbells. 

That's a half dozen idiots in 40 minutes. Not too bad for a Thursday lunch!


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Dumby said:


> People who do 1-absurd number of sets of something like 10-15 different lifts.  Also, people who try and give me advice and don't get when I tell them that what I do works best for me.  Like no disrespect Mr. 50 year old beer-belly man who can "bench 300" for a rep ( on the days he can fit behind his steering wheel ), but seriously I know what I'm doing.



Keep in mind just because this guy is rather large doesnt mean he doesnt know what hes talking about. Now I am not saying listen to everything he says, but you do have to experiement. The guy does bench 300lbs so he has to have some idea (not always, but maybe?  ). Anyways, trial and error are the keys. Ever think hes just getting back into it after an ijury and he developed a gut after taking time off? Dont be so quick to judge.


----------



## Ronald (Apr 19, 2007)

how about some of the form poeple have some of that crap is halarious


----------



## motiv8ed (Apr 19, 2007)

or 2 bastards talking, using the squat rack as a rack to hold the bar while they do endless sets of bi-curls

(cough 24 hour fitness in peoria) 

I should really throw that into a craigslist rant...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2007)

A guy doing Dumbell Bench rows the other night used the worst form ive ever seen.

So he struggles the 40KG dumbell over to the bench, proceeds to mount the bench and STRAP the Dumbell to his hand he then jerks it off the floor and takes a 45 degree angle off the bench with his body as opposed to the correct form of being parallel to it, then he uses his entire body to jerk the Dumbell through HALF the proper range of motion!!!!

His arm barely bent at all, it was mostly the momentum and his body turning that was getting the weight up - which was hardly UP at all.

He repeated these "rows" for about 4 reps per set while grunting and groaning like he was fucking a pig in the ass. All the while his friend was standing there watching with his arms folded nodding his head.

I was pretty speechless...

Oh, and the same night there were a group of about 5 kids in there (i say kids, they probably werent more than a year or two younger than me) each of them taking up a bench press of some kind, apart from one who was doing seated overhead press while LOOKING AROUND the gym.

While i was doing my glute ham raises and then grip work, all i heard was them either spouting "gym science" about how this exercise or that exercise would shape your arms, and then they moved onto the subject of who out of the gym that day, or their friends, they could out bench-press. This went on for about half an hour.

I just wanted to say "big who cares!!!", but it was quite amusing listening to them bitch about who could bench the 20KG dumbells for more reps...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 20, 2007)

motiv8ed said:


> or 2 bastards talking, using the squat rack as a rack to hold the bar while they do endless sets of bi-curls


or just leaning against...makes me want to whack em over the head with a 45 lb plate, sopranos style.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 20, 2007)

Big G said:


> I have to take a moment from this truly wonderful thread to say I just love bodybuilding. Straight up. I love everything about it. I love eating every three hours. I love all the salmon, lean beef, chicken breasts, tuna and eggs. I love the gallon of water by my side. I love the enormous mounds of brocolli and asparus I can pile onto my plate in the evenings and I especially love it in the gym!


i like the broccoli and protein farts.


----------



## T jeep (Apr 20, 2007)

motiv8ed said:


> or 2 bastards talking, using the squat rack as a rack to hold the bar while they do endless sets of bi-curls
> 
> (cough 24 hour fitness in peoria)
> 
> I should really throw that into a craigslist rant...





My sister worked there for about 2 months ( there or Scottsdale , one of em, im not sure which).

Myself being a lifter I HATE when people leave there weights and crap lying around when their done with em, and my sister being a trainer HATES it when people leave their weights and crap lying around when their done with em- and she has to pick them up.


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually had to stop in mid session today.  I rarely do this, and it's only when I see somebody doing something so incredibly stupid they might hurt themselves.  

Woman probably in her mid 40's and skinny as a rail on the lat pulldown.  She sits down, proceeds to load a ridiculous amount of weight up (probably more than she weighed) and started throwing her body backwards while pulling the weight back.  Every time the weight went back up her body almost literally flew up into the machine.  Every other rep crashed the weights big time.  People were staring.  Then she stands up, grabs the bar and starts pulling the weight down while landing on her knees on the ground.  

Then she stopped and actually put the weight HIGHER.  That's when I had to leave my client and step in and tell her she was being really unsafe and was going to hurt herself.  She gave me a dirty look and went over to the chest press machine where she did something just as ridiculous.  Weirdos.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 20, 2007)

*............*

People that gawk and follow you around.  Cell phones should be BANNED from the gym in my opinion. Keep em in your locker or in your car.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> A guy doing Dumbell Bench rows the other night used the worst form ive ever seen.
> 
> So he struggles the 40KG dumbell over to the bench, proceeds to mount the bench and STRAP the Dumbell to his hand he then jerks it off the floor and takes a 45 degree angle off the bench with his body as opposed to the correct form of being parallel to it, then he uses his entire body to jerk the Dumbell through HALF the proper range of motion!!!!
> 
> ...



You guys across the pond are pretty progressive, right?  Is murder for the sake of society legal yet?


----------



## IJ300 (Apr 20, 2007)

Man I was working out today, and after I finished doing some bird dogs I went over to do some decline leg raises (theres only 1 decline bench in my gym for abs) and I waited for this one girl, who didn't look any older than 16.  

I don't know what the hell she was doing, she did a ungodly ammount of crunches for a long ass time, and I just stood there and waited.  I don't know what the hell she was thinking, she was using some type of rest pause technique or something, like she would stop for a little while at the bottom, then stop for a little while at the top.  Like three minutes after waiting I see her just sitting there and I ask if I could hop in real quick.  So I did get one set in, but after that, she done bossed that whole freakin thing for like ten minutes!  And I was just standing there waiting to get another set in, till finally I said "F this," and went on to do something else.  

So not only did I have to do something else, but I wasted so much time today.  Why do stupid ass people have to go to my gym?


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

Today I saw a kid kneeling on a swiss ball whilst doing lateral raises.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You guys across the pond are pretty progressive, right?  Is murder for the sake of society legal yet?



It's still illegal, but please, PLEASE don't tempt me...

Some of these people should obviously be removed from the gene pool.


----------



## motiv8ed (Apr 20, 2007)

T jeep said:


> My sister worked there for about 2 months ( there or Scottsdale , one of em, im not sure which).
> 
> Myself being a lifter I HATE when people leave there weights and crap lying around when their done with em, and my sister being a trainer HATES it when people leave their weights and crap lying around when their done with em- and she has to pick them up.



 Scottsdale La Fitness... 
its not a gym, its a stripper factory.


----------



## XFatMan (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh boy, that guy today made me laugh. Did three sets of Barbell Curls with 10 lbs or something like that and immediately measured his biceps. Aw man, how do I deserve this?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 21, 2007)

XFatMan said:


> Oh boy, that guy today made me laugh. Did three sets of Barbell Curls with 10 lbs or something like that and immediately measured his biceps. Aw man, how do I deserve this?



 lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2007)

once got through my whole routine except squats, there was a buddy using the barbell stand when I got to the gym, and was still using it when I finished my routine, which was about 50mins later. all he did was 3 maybe 4 sets of no more than 145lbs and his movement was maybe 15cm. he would do a set of 4 or 5 then go and talk to the cute girls on the treadmill. whata freakin piss off


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2007)

I politely kick people off the equipment if they try and pull that shit, usually by making them look like a dick.

All the bench presses were getting used by 3 guys training together the other day, and all had extremely similar weights. Wankers.  I waited about 10seconds before booting them all onto 1.


----------



## motiv8ed (Apr 21, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> People that gawk and follow you around.



I totally hear it... happens to me _all_ the time


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 22, 2007)

The joy of having my own gym - I dont know what I'd do without it!


----------



## fatmuscles (Apr 22, 2007)

what is it with groups, in my gym theres the occasional ones in the afternoon when i go, but mainly at night, these guys come in and sit on benches infront of the dombell rack, or stand in the cable cross overs, or in the the squat rack, or main benches for bench press, and chat to there mates, they dont even do anything, just sit there chatting, like get it done and psss offfffffff, stop taking the urine by sitting chatting to mates, and taking up valuable equitment, specialy when im waiting to get on the dam thing,


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2007)

guy at the gym does arms everyday-everyday! I laugh my ass off. He wears sleeveless tshirts-the faggiest colors, and wears this thing around his neck that jiggles every time he talks (which is so much). oh and he uses a beach towel to wipe himself off after he does his double bicep pose in front of everyone screaming.
Sorry for bumping the thread


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2007)

Father and son walks into the gym. Kid was about 15. They go to the flat bench and load up the bar with 65 lbs. 

The kid gets on the bench, dad fixes his hands on the bar and proceeds to yell "LIFT OFF". The bar lowers and sinks about 1-1/2" into his chest and dad, with all his might, pulls it up. They go on to do many more "reps", on everyone dad yells "IT'S ALL YOU, IT'S ALL YOU". Once done, the kid asks his dad "how many did I do?". Dad replies "12 solid reps son".

OMG, wasn't sure whether to laugh or smack the dad upside the head...


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> OMG, wasn't sure whether to laugh or smack the dad upside the head...


i'd opt for the second choice


----------



## MeatZatk (May 25, 2007)

I saw a guy doing power cleans today...with an EZ curl bar.


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 25, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *MeatZatk*
> I saw a guy doing power cleans today...with an EZ curl bar.



thats amazing


----------



## squanto (May 26, 2007)

The other day I wanted to use this wooden box to do step-ups on. Some people use it for step-ups, others for box squats, etc etc.

There was a group of 5 guys, pretty scrawny and funny lookin. So they pick up the box as I'm working on a set of deadlifts, and I figure they'll be done quick, so I don't worry about it.

They lay an olympic bar on the box, and proceed to pick it up and hold it for as long as possible before dropping it. They pass it around the 5 of them. OK. kinda weird. Why do they need to put the barbell on the box? I don't know. But whatever. They'll be done soon.

20 minutes. They're still doing it.

10 minutes. I'm done with my workout, want to do some step-ups. They're still using the box.

15 minutes. WTF. They're still using the fucking box to do their little holdy exercise. I wanted to kill them. They finally finished up and I did my exercise and got out of there.

Why do you need a box to put a bar with 10 pounds of weight on? WHY ARE U DOING LITTLE BAR HOLDY EXERCISE FOR 45 MINUTES WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU. PICK THE BAR UP OFF THE FUCKING GROUND U STUPID COMPUTER TANNED RETARDMONKEYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't use my box again. I will slice your throat open.

Sorry I had been holding this in for 2 weeks was just waiting for this thread to come back around.....


----------



## DanK (May 26, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I saw a guy doing power cleans today...with an EZ curl bar.



I'm guilty of this one, it's a space issue, I work out at home in my apartment, I barely have room to do deads using the olympic bar, the ez curl takes much less space, doing heavy weight with the ez-curl might not work well but for light weights it works pretty good (it isn't real pleasant on the padding of your hands though). It's really more of a deadlift to military press than a power clean though...


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2007)

squanto said:


> The other day I wanted to use this wooden box to do step-ups on. Some people use it for step-ups, others for box squats, etc etc.
> 
> There was a group of 5 guys, pretty scrawny and funny lookin. So they pick up the box as I'm working on a set of deadlifts, and I figure they'll be done quick, so I don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2007)

stupid computer tanned retardmonkey? Geez man-wheres your sense of humanity?
You shouldve just hit them over the head with a 45 lb plate


----------



## Valias (May 26, 2007)

I saw a guy at the shops whom frequents my gym, you know the kind of people, so it's a nod "how are you going" and yeah i asked him what he had planned for the night (it was friday). He said "yeah doing some back" so his mind must be pretty well on the gym, he also bought a large container of "chocolate hazelnut spread" kind of like nutella but cheaper and was proceeding to tell me how it's good for putting on weight.


----------



## spangdangler (Mar 19, 2009)

*Small and Frail...but Mouthy!*

I had to search out this thread after a pure anger workout session yesterday. 

 So, I'm not at my regular gym. I took my fam to the YMCA to let them go to open swim while I use the small little weight room that they have there. It's leg day. A couple of kids, maybe early 20's late teens, are in there talking UFC and how tuff they are and this and that. So I walk in and proceed to warm up on leg presses. Now, I'm a vertically small man, 5'5" and about 200Lbs. I'm obviously a man who weight trains and can move poundage's above your average Joe. I warm up and rep out with 7 plates on a side. Not too heavy just enough to get the blood flowing in the knees. This is when the comments start. I hear the little punks talking about how much so and so can do. I proceed to move on to squats which I only go up to 315, deep ...rear to floor...feeling ever rep type. I'm thinking to myself "I'm not here to max out , so stop listening to these punks and don't give in to egoic behavior".  

Anyway, long story short I wanted so much to grab these kids and body slam them to the floor. I don't get it. I would have never disrespected an adult in that manner especially when he was at least twice my size. I'm still trying to reason it out in my head. Were they rippin' on me cause...I wasn't doing 5plate 495 pound squats? Why did that make them feel better about themselves? Can anyone rationalize this out? Should I have talked some smack back at there small skinny azzes?


----------



## ti6ko (Mar 19, 2009)

One friend: I am doing pull ups for chest!
I : There isn't pull ups for chest ?!?!
One friend: I don't  do them correctly!
I : So how DO YOU DO them?
One friend: When u go up u must squeeze your chest
I : U r an idiot. 

And he still is trying to teach me  the "right" technique to do pull ups..


----------



## yeksetm (Mar 19, 2009)

So I have my gym set up in my garage, I layed down one ground rule with my wife " never fucken interupt me when im in there".  Like most wives she don't listen to me!!! If its not bringing my cell phone out to me when someone has called (thats why I leave it inside women) its coming in and saying "wanna shag!!!" Christ we've been together 9 years, of course I don't!! (I think im gay!!!).

Im actually considering buying a gym membership just so I don't get interrupted by her!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just work the banging into the routine... kinda circuit training.  Get with it.


----------



## yeksetm (Mar 19, 2009)

Your totally right!!! Would it be considered HIT? Giggidy giggidy!


----------



## SJ69 (Mar 19, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> So I have my gym set up in my garage, I layed down one ground rule with my wife " never fucken interupt me when im in there".  Like most wives she don't listen to me!!! If its not bringing my cell phone out to me when someone has called (thats why I leave it inside women) its coming in and saying "wanna shag!!!" Christ we've been together 9 years, of course I don't!! (I think im gay!!!).
> 
> Im actually considering buying a gym membership just so I don't get interrupted by her!!!



Same problem, I have to sneak home from work early, before she gets home and before I pick up the kids to get a workout in.  She usually doesn't interrupt me (only about 20% of the time), the problem is she has so much shyt planned for me to do I can't make it in to the basement to even begin my damn workout.  I used to wait till everyone went to bed, but I just don't have the energy levels at 11:00 PM anymore (even w/ ephedrine)


----------



## Cane (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, this one really pissess me off: the old fat man that blowdries his balls right under the ONLY hand dryer. I dont even know why the FAT fucker even tries, his stomach stops all the hot air from drying his balls

members like this should be


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2009)

After a hard workout
beat up yourself pretty bad because it was squats and deadlifts day
treat yourself with that once a week sauna

and some fat 80 year old fat fuck who forgot his zimmerframe and comes to the gym to go on the treadmill (learn to run outside you tit), comes and sits next to you, infact so close that you're skin is touching and you get all his sweat AND THEN KICKS UP A CONVERSATION ABOUT WHEN HE WAS A TEENAGER AND PLAYED SPORTS!!

old man, no offense but i dont care. i want my alone time. i want to relax. i want you to fuck off

thx


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2009)

geez i felt good, but mean after that one


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2009)

and then you get the immensely skinny guys who come to the gym, sit around for 10 mins, do one set of backbreaker curls because they're swinging like george of the jungle, then sits for another 10 mins hogging the bench and proceeds to do tricep pushdowns except its more of a lat push down because he's moving at his shoulder because he's put on so much weight just to look macho.

and then you get the idiots who put as much weight as possible on the smith machine, and proceed to break their lower back as they try to do one rep, but bring the weight down from where it was, the lift it onto the first notch above the bar at which place they can latch the bar and pretend they did a massive 1RM

no

gtfo the gym


----------



## spangdangler (Mar 19, 2009)

*Don't forget, More Skinny and Mouthy bitches...*

Don't forget those dumb fucks who load up the leg press machine with as much weight as it will hold and then proceed to rep out two or three reps barely bending their knees. 
JEEZA's, ya' fucks! Be a a real man, drop the weight in half and bring your knees to your chin! FUCKAZ


----------



## spangdangler (Mar 19, 2009)

T_man said:


> After a hard workout
> beat up yourself pretty bad because it was squats and deadlifts day
> treat yourself with that once a week sauna
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong , I got respect for the old timers, but DAMMIT, when I get old I aint gunna gross out the young guys by walking around in the locker room holding my towel to the side (as if I'm proud of my tiny wrinkled up mushroom)  as all my saggyness hangs all over the place. Do they not respect, or what? What's wrong with people?


----------



## Dazino (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh god, only three people who go to my gym are not fucking idiots. The rest go and do cardio for an hour and leave, or lift 20 pounds on all the Johnson machines...and keep using the same amount every damn time. I'm close with the other three guys, who are serious about their workouts, and know what the fuck their doing. (My gym is actually inside my condominium, so the community can use it.) 

Well, one time, during one of my afternoon workouts, i'm halfway done with my shoulder press, and a group of kids walk into the gym (Around 13-15 years old). They are fully clothed in jeans and it is obvious they didn't come to work out. They proceeded to sit on all the equipment and talk. Just talking, and nothing else! Fucking kids! I had to shoo them off a piece of equipment I wanted to use twice, but i'm a nice guy, so I kept to myself.

Now, that's pretty bad, but I let it go. Next week....they came in again. All sat in the same area, taking up benches and chatting to each other. I had just finished with my warm ups, and needed to use the bench, which this kid with spiked hair was sitting on. I told him to move it. He told me he was using it! This fucking cock who is sitting talking to his buddies told me I cant use the bench because he is USING it? I fucking snapped. Flipped the fucker right off the bench, and when he got up to confront me, I growled at him. I actually bared my teeth and growled at him. Makes me laugh now, but I haven't seen them in the gym since.


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

I would have paid money to see that!

Hahahahahahaha kid must have SHIT himself!


----------



## Patrick_01 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dazino said:


> I fucking snapped. Flipped the fucker right off the bench, and when he got up to confront me, I growled at him. I actually bared my teeth and growled at him. Makes me laugh now, but I haven't seen them in the gym since.



Good stuff!


----------



## the.powerhouse (Mar 22, 2009)

I was in the gym a few weeks ago and this ape man thought he was by himself. He took his t-shirt of and started doing poses infront of the mirror (I kid you not). Hairy bugger too. Was well imbarrased when he realised he wasn't in there alone!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 22, 2009)

We need a 2009 thread, this shit is hilarious.


----------

